# Big Brother After Dark (Showtime2) - Entire 2007 Season ** SPOILERS **



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

(At first I thought discussion of this show could take place in the live feed thread. After all, the After Dark show is sort of a live feed. But after seeing the show and comparing it to the live feeds I thought we should have a separate thread for two reasons. One, the Showtime show, while live, doesn't match up with the live feeds. So there is a possiblity that something showing on the After Dark show isn't showing on the live feeds. And two, there are probably some people watching the Showtime show that aren't watching the live feeds. So they might not want to participate in the live feed thread.)

I've been watching the live feeds for 7 years, and every year I think, wouldn't it be cool if they had a Big Brother channel on TV that showed the house live all the time. Well this year I sort of got my wish and I'm not sure whether I like it or not.

Actually I really like this new show, as they're doing a pretty good job keeping interesting stuff on screen and it has pretty much kept my attention for the entire 3 hours. But I'm thinking there is no way I can watch this crap for 3 hours a day, 7 days a week, for 3 months! This is really a bad thing! I've watched a lot of live feed in the past, but technical snafus, bad resolution, etc. usually resulted in me watching maybe an hour total a day most seasons.

And even if you watch on delay there's no way to fast forward. You never can tell whether you might miss something. Oh well, there's not much on this summer anyway so I can spend a little extra time on this. And I just have to get into the mindframe that just because I recorded it I don't neccesarily have to watch it!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Aww opened the thread and I was hoping to get a sneak peak here. I can't stay up that late to watch and was looking forward to some spoilage since I'll always be a day behind! 

Plus if it bites, I don't want to waste the time.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I'm still unclear on whether it's midnight - 3am in each time zone or whether the West Coast gets it at 9pm - midnight. If it's midnight - 3am everywhere, is it only live on the East Coast and taped delayed elsewhere?

For the record, I'm on the East Coast and it was on from midnight - 3am and said "LIVE" in the lower right corner. I got a bunch of fairly boring poolside conversations. Part of the problem was that I didn't know who the contestants were yet, really.


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

We stayed up and watched the entire first episode. The first 45 minutes to an hour was all poolside stuff and could barely hear/understand what they were saying. As the show went on, they broke off into smaller groups and actually talked and got interesting.

Eric, the America's Player, got annoying really fast. Plus, he felt the need to use the "F" word at least once in virtually every sentence. I don't mind swearing, but he was inserting it in very odd places, like he was trying to impress someone.

But with the first hour plus being poolside, we got some interesting T & A shots from Danielle and Jen...


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

cwoody222 said:


> I'm still unclear on whether it's midnight - 3am in each time zone or whether the West Coast gets it at 9pm - midnight. If it's midnight - 3am everywhere, is it only live on the East Coast and taped delayed elsewhere?
> 
> For the record, I'm on the East Coast and it was on from midnight - 3am and said "LIVE" in the lower right corner. I got a bunch of fairly boring poolside conversations. Part of the problem was that I didn't know who the contestants were yet, really.


I would say that if the West Coast episode was Live, it would probably get very boring. By the end of the episode on the East Coast, many of the Hamsters were in bed...


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

newsposter said:


> Aww opened the thread and I was hoping to get a sneak peak here. I can't stay up that late to watch and was looking forward to some spoilage since I'll always be a day behind!
> 
> Plus if it bites, I don't want to waste the time.


Gawd man, get a Tivo already! 

I've only watched half of it so far and I'm not real good at writing synopsis..what's the plural of synopsis, synopsiss, synopsi? Plus I can't really figure out who is who yet.

A couple of observations:

I'm getting real tired of "America's Player f***ing Eric" and his "f***ing this" and "f***ing that" every two seconds. I mean I toss a few curse words around every so often, but this guy is incredible. For Eric there is no noun that doesn't deserve a f*** in front of it.

Dick is an arrogant sh** (see I told you I curse). Him and Amber are players. Way too much scheming for this early in the game.

cwoody - what I understand is that the show is live on Showtime 2 East from midnight until 3AM eastern (9PM until midnight Pacific) and it's on tape delay on Showtime 2 West from 3AM until 6AM eastern (midnight until 3AM Pacific). I have a hard time wrapping my head around that too. Basically, if you get both East and West, watch it on Sho2 East at 9PM (west coast) or midnight (east coast) to see it live. If you don't have both East and West then you're stuck with what you've got, midnight live in the East and midnight tape delay in the West.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I am watching the first hour now (stayed up about 30 minutes last night). Agreed - LOTS of boring poolside talks. Eric is annoying but the swearing doesn't bother me. I've got a similar mouth... F'word just slips out. He is from NYC, afterall 

There is some gratuitous T&A shots but man, that one girl is SKINNY! And Joe's nipples ARE gigantic!


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Based on what I saw just last night, my favorite players are Dick, Dustin and Jameka.

My least favorite are Eric, Joe, and Jessica.

We saw almost nothing from Kail and Mike last night. In fact, towards the end of the night, they showed Mike, and I had to ask my wife "Who the hell is that?"


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

cwoody222 said:


> I am watching the first hour now (stayed up about 30 minutes last night). Agreed - LOTS of boring poolside talks. Eric is annoying but the swearing doesn't bother me. I've got a similar mouth... F'word just slips out. He is from NYC, afterall
> 
> There is some gratuitous T&A shots but man, that one girl is SKINNY! And Joe's nipples ARE gigantic!


Joe's nipples are scary huge and kinda oddly placed.

Danielle is WAYYYYY too skinny. It is almost painful to look at her. Jen looked great in the bikini. You could tell she was showing off for the cameras last night.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

appleye1 said:


> Gawd man, get a Tivo already!
> 
> unless tivo can show me it before it airs, my tivos are useless, i cannot stay up from 12-3am. And something tells me i'm gonna miss the great PQ of OTA for the BB show vs the crappy rez for showtime.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

No nudity last night


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Chapper1 said:


> Eric, the America's Player, got annoying really fast. Plus, he felt the need to use the "F" word at least once in virtually every sentence. I don't mind swearing, but he was inserting it in very odd places, like he was trying to impress someone.


You caught that too eh? I am concerned for America's Player. He trys too hard and comes across as very annoying. I have a feeling this is going to rub people the wrong way with time. He also cusses way too much which is weird. For one he knows he is on tv so swearing all the time is dumb. Secondly it is indicative of him either trying too hard or not really being that smart. Nobody else was cussing like he was, or even close.



> But with the first hour plus being poolside, we got some interesting T & A shots from Danielle and Jen...


Haha the camera was in love with Danielle.

Was interesting conversation with Dick and Amber on the hammock too.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

appleye1 said:


> Dick is an arrogant sh** (see I told you I curse). Him and Amber are players. Way too much scheming for this early in the game.


I thought Dick's observations on everyone else was amusing. I don't think it is too early. Carol and Dustin were scheming too in the exercise room. The fact is two people are up and one of them is going home. If you don't start playing and you are up right away you are in trouble. If you don't start playing and one of your early allies goes home it could hurt you as well.

It would be a huge mistake to just sit back and let things happen when they could seriously hurt you.

I am with you on that.. Every time I saw Mike I thought he was just like a better looking Zach. It confused me for a long time. I am still struggling with names on haf of them.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

Well, I saw some of the feed last night, and then some of the Showtime show. FWIW, they're the same. The only difference is that they don't show equal parts of the things that are happening in the house. You can't change cameras on Showtime like you can on the feeds. So, ultimately, I'm not sure it's necessary to have 2 threads with spoilers.

In any case, last night was mostly boring, but I didn't stay up to watch the entire Showtime show. I'll be skimming through it today.

deb


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

Well I think Dick will keep the show Interesting, but Zack has to go he is a real ass. And America's Boy is a wannabe, I doubt he will be able to do anything that we want him to do except make enemies. I think Dicks daughter needs to go, with a live-in boyfriend at home and the over emotional brat I thought she acted like. She will be a bore.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I wonder if the TV audience can make Eric stop using the "F" bomb. I don't mind, but It would really mess with his head. Hey it's money in his pocket if he could. I know if I used it as freely as he did, I wouldn't be able to.


----------



## Rosincrans (May 4, 2006)

I'm in California and get it 9 to Midnight. Good thing it's summer or that would be a crappy time to have a 3 hour block. I like the fact that not only is it really live, but I'm in the same time zone as the houseguests.


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

Chapper1 said:


> No nudity last night


See, now that's exactly what we need. A checklist for each night so we know which ones to go to usenet for


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

i just watched it this morning and it's dangerously addictive - 3 hours of my life every day 
- geez, maybe i need to get a life.

it's true - you want to start fast forwarding but then you become worried that you'll fast forward through the one interesting thing that happens every 30 minutes.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Well, I set up a season pass for the After Dark shows but for whatever reason, last night's episode didn't get recorded. Hopefully I'll catch it tonight.

And just for the record, in the Central time zone it's 11 to 2.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

verdugan in the Live Feed thread said:


> 10:40PM-ish BBT. We have confirmed nudity. The camera was focused on Eric, who was sitting down. Joe was coming towards him wearing a towel. He quickly flashed Jessica and Evil Dick. You could see it all.


FYI - The nudity mentioned in verdugans post in the Live Feed thread made the Showtime cut also. It was real, real quick though. About 1:35 in.

Cross-posting for those who don't want to read the live feed thread. If you're interested that is. As for me - Yuck!  

EDIT: Later at around 1:55 in, Dustin and Joe discuss the "flashing" incident (are these guys going to end up back together you think?) Joe's acting like it's part of some master plan, but I'm pretty sure he's just kidding around.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

we finally ff thru it last night..didnt see no nudity but if it was fast....


----------



## PopcornGuy (Apr 6, 2007)

Here is a link to a message board for viewers of the BB live feed:
http://forums.jokersupdates.com/
The time stamps between 9pm and 12am (unregistered) generally match up to what is going on in the house on the Showtime program. Use this as a guide to watch just the parts you want!


----------



## MisterBubble (Oct 30, 2005)

Ha! Thanks for the heads up... I just caught the "flash". It was so quick and partly obscured by Eric's shoulder, so I'm sure I would have missed it otherwise since I'm mostly listening and half-watching this. 

Anyone else annoyed by the audio levels? It's just like the webcams, where you have to turn your speakers up as loud as possible - but then when it cuts to the FOTH, Fish, flames, or whatever they're using this year (I haven't tried the live feeds yet) the volume is suddenly so loud it shocks the crap outta you. On Showtime we get the similar problem when they break in for their little original series promos on every half hour. BLAM!!!

I'm sad that Carol looks to be the one leaving first. She's been entertaining me with her camera paranoia and I enjoy that she's "normal-sized" and not like Skeletor or the super-enhanced one. 

Speaking of her though, out of the three "people you would least want to be stuck with in a house" situations, "high school rivals" is pretty LAME. Especially if one of their major tiffs was over $5! I think they were expecting some "Heathers", "Jawbreaker" or "Mean Girls" type of action.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

appleye1 said:


> FYI - The nudity mentioned in verdugans post in the Live Feed thread made the Showtime cut also. It was real, real quick though. About 1:35 in.


I was watching Showtime. I don't have the live feeds.


----------



## Eight47 (Feb 22, 2003)

verdugan said:


> I was watching Showtime. I don't have the live feeds.


It's on Showtime too (2), not regular Showtime.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Eight47 said:


> It's on Showtime too (2), not regular Showtime.


I'm sure he knows that, since he was watching it...


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

New drinking game created.........drink everytime somebody drops the f-bomb!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

geez i started watching the 2nd ep then got a spoiler...i had no idea live feeds would spoil things for me  So now i gotta save up 3 nights of 3 hours and view after the next show on tv to avoid things.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

If anyone is curious, here's the "nudity"

http://homepage.mac.com/cwoody222/bbad.jpg


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

vertigo235 said:


> I'm sure he knows that, since he was watching it...


  You're correct. I was commenting on the fact that I watched it on TV not on the feeds.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

newsposter said:


> geez i started watching the 2nd ep then got a spoiler...i had no idea live feeds would spoil things for me  So now i gotta save up 3 nights of 3 hours and view after the next show on tv to avoid things.


LOL I got a chuckle


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm finding it very interesting to watch the After Dark shows and THEN the CBS broadcasts when somethings I already know and then other things are revealed...

Not to mention the way the drama aspects are manipulated by the producers.


----------



## Haps (Nov 30, 2001)

I was really excited at first but then realized ther eis no way I can watch that much. Gonna have to find a good synopsis site and then I can go check out the interesting events.


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

cwoody, THANKS for the nudity update. Hopefully next time it will be female, but thanks for helping us to enjoy BB8 more.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Any chance we can get the producers to get Evil Dick some cough drops...

He clears his throat every 3rd word in every sentence - it's driving me INSANE!!!


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> Any chance we can get the producers to get Evil Dick some cough drops...
> 
> He clears his throat every 3rd word in every sentence - it's driving me INSANE!!!


Not surprising considering how much he's smoking. He really needs to cut back.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

so for those watching these faithfully, when can i start to watch them without spoiling the next show i'm watching? we still haven't see the POV on tv yet the one night i started watching SHO and found out who won it.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

newsposter said:


> so for those watching these faithfully, when can i start to watch them without spoiling the next show i'm watching? we still haven't see the POV on tv yet the one night i started watching SHO and found out who won it.


Never.

Since the Showtime shows are always "live" and the CBS shows are taped (with the exception of the live eviction).

If you're waiting for the CBS show to "catch up" to the Showtime one, it's not going to happen.

Same reason the Live Feeds spoil things too.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

huh? there is no point at which what is shown on live becomes moot? impossible. I would have thought if i recorded fri/sat/sun and watched sunday that i'd be ok but i was wrong. But if i waited until after tonight, wouldnt it be safe to watch fri sat sun (maybe monday?)

I guess I need to know when pov and other contests are generally held.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

The only time it will be up to date is Thursday night's show, because that is the only LIVE show. but if they have an endurance comp that goes on after the show goes off the air, then that won't even be true.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Look at this this way.

The Showtime show is LIVE (or - at most - 3 hours delayed on the West Coast).

The CBS show is always recaps of the past.


It sort of goes like this:

Thursday day - voting takes place in secret.

Thursday's CBS show is partly recap from Wed/Thurs, and shows the voting, live (on the East Coast) eviction and the HOH comp (which sometimes is completed or sometimes continues throughout the night).

Friday - the HOH gets their special room (maybe this happens on Thursday night?), nominates people, etc

Weekend - a lame reward/food comp and the HG's sit around and scheme against each other

Sunday's show recaps what happened on Thurs-Sun and introduces the new HOH (if not already shown at the end of Thursda's CBS show) and nominees. They usually show the lame food or rewards comps here too.

Monday and/or Tues - POV comp and POV ceremony (and new nomination if needed)

Tuesday's show recaps Sun-Tues and reveals the winner of the POV and whether it was used (and, if so, a new nominee).

Wed - more scheming  Used as filler in Thursday's non-live segments


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

This after dark broadcast is going to rot my brain.


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

SO I thought that there was no way I was goign to waste three hours a day watching this....until I started watching it.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

So far the only thing the after dark show has done is cure my insomnia. It comes on, I watch for a bit and then I'm fast asleep


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

Haps said:


> I was really excited at first but then realized ther eis no way I can watch that much. Gonna have to find a good synopsis site and then I can go check out the interesting events.


Fans of Reality TV

The TV Clubhouse


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

The uneven audio on this makes it pretty much unwatchable. I guess some audio engineers do a lot of work on the vocals to get the CBS show sounding decent.


----------



## TivoDaddy (May 3, 2000)

waldingrl said:


> SO I thought that there was no way I was goign to waste three hours a day watching this....until I started watching it.


Count me in as well. I can feel my brain rotting away.

Seriously, somebody has to tell Eric to shut it with F-bomb. [email protected]#$!ing gets old, [email protected]#$!ing fast, you know what I [email protected]#$!ing mean?? :down:

It's interesting to see the personalities of people that is different than what they show on the broadcast shows.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Hey, some of us can't control the f-bomb. Just the other day I found out I semi-insulted a friends' mom with my language. She's not super old or anything - mid-40s - and she was out at a bar with us. So she should ahve expected it 

But seriously, I had no idea I was doing it.

I was upset because my ex had "crashed" a surprise birthday party for a friend (whom he only knew thru me and hasn't seen in 6+ months) that I was co-hosting. It's situations like that that really make me feel for Joe/Dustin. I would lose my mind if this one particular ex was locked in the BB house with me!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

thanks for all the details, seems like if i'm interested, will wait until thurs to watch it...but i told my wife to just watch anything she wanted and unless is something 'interesting' she can just delete it...we need the space


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

On the west coast with DirecTV, the live SHO2 Thursday show starts at 9pm, right after the "live" CBS show. Too bad the "live" CBS show is pre-recorded on the west coast, since it would be cool to switch right to the live SHO2 show and have it pick up right after the HOH competition.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I watch the 3 hours at work. ( hope boss doesn't read this board) I record to a dvd-rw and watch on laptop. I'm in a data center, that is behind a security door, that nobody in this office has access to. So far it's just been background filler, but I am hoping that once their are like 8 or so hamsters in the house, it will get interesting.

Do the hamsters know about Showtime showing it live? They have been in the house since June 30th ( Julie said yesterday it was day 13) I think it was known before then, that showtime was going to air it also.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

They know about the Showtime show. I've heard them talk about it.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

This is the first season of BB that I've watched. When's the good stuff going to start on this show (After Dark)? They keep showing clips from past seasons of people getting crazy, licking whipped cream off of a girl, etc. All I've seen them do (most of the time) is sitting around the kitchen or laying in the hammock talking. Where's the alcohol-induced debauchery? 
By the way, what was up a few nights ago when it went to a shot of the control room a couple of times like a 'Please Stand By' type deal. It was around the time someone was telling copyrighted stories or something. I didn't really get what was going on.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

Have not been impressed with BB-AD myself.... I continue to record it and check fansites to see if there is anything worth while from the last nights episode to go back and watch.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

WhiskeyTango said:


> This is the first season of BB that I've watched. When's the good stuff going to start on this show (After Dark)? They keep showing clips from past seasons of people getting crazy, licking whipped cream off of a girl, etc. All I've seen them do (most of the time) is sitting around the kitchen or laying in the hammock talking. Where's the alcohol-induced debauchery?
> By the way, what was up a few nights ago when it went to a shot of the control room a couple of times like a 'Please Stand By' type deal. It was around the time someone was telling copyrighted stories or something. I didn't really get what was going on.


The "good stuff" in clips is a few minutes from hundreds upon hundreds of hours of footage.

Plus, the producers have gotten more and more careful in later years of letting things get too out of hand. I don't know if that's due to litigation concerns, trying to make the show more family-friendly or what.

They cut away during copyright stuff because they don't have to pay royalties if it doesn't air. They tell the HGs to not do that sort of thing.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

dirtypacman said:


> Have not been impressed with BB-AD myself.... I continue to record it and check fansites to see if there is anything worth while from the last nights episode to go back and watch.


I had Sun-Thurs still on my DVR last night and I know last night's kicked the oldest one out.

Is there anything I should go back for or am I OK just to keep letting them roll off? (I keep 5 max)


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

The CBS Show is very produced. Everything is staged for the most part.

It is disappointing that the housemates are aware of the live feeds/Showtime show. I would rather they feel more comfortable but they know everything is getting viewed and I think a lot of them hold back, which is weird, because the public has nothing to do with the outcome of the show.

I saw Amber cussing up a storm as well. I find it a bit surprising how much cussing there is in there. It is clearly acceptable in that group and I am fine with that, but it has to make getting stuff for the regular show more difficult and thus why the US show mostly consists of all the staged bits. There is almost no just house-living on the CBS show any more.

There is no open animosity yet either, so it is all a bit boring. I am struggling to keep up. I think I have 4 Showtime shows on my Tivo. I skipped ahead and watched last night halfway through because I thought getting it after the Eviction/HOH might be interesting... but for the most part not that interesting.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

That's why I've bored of the CBS show in the past years.

All it is is:

Sunday: watch the suspensful POV competition in the backyard!
Tuesday: watch the zanny food competition! the HG will get messy! you will LOL for sure!
Thursday: Up next, the live eviction! But first...

It's so scripted it's pathetic.

And the HGs are just boring, pretty people with agents. Yawn. Gimme REAL people. I'm so sick of everyone looking the same and being a model or a bartender or an ex-(sports/fitness/althetic) person.

The cookie-cutter nature of the HGs even makes the live feeds and BBAD... well, BAD.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

cwoody222 said:


> The "good stuff" in clips is a few minutes from hundreds upon hundreds of hours of footage.
> 
> Plus, the producers have gotten more and more careful in later years of letting things get too out of hand. I don't know if that's due to litigation concerns, trying to make the show more family-friendly or what.
> 
> They cut away during copyright stuff because they don't have to pay royalties if it doesn't air. They tell the HGs to not do that sort of thing.


Also there was that incident a couple of years ago where they had to expell that one guy from the game for threatening to slit a girls throat. He had the knife to her neck and all. He said he was just playing around but CBS didn't want to take any risks.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

cwoody222 said:


> That's why I've bored of the CBS show in the past years.
> 
> All it is is:
> 
> ...


Most real people have jobs that they couldn't get away from for that long.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Yeah watching the UK and AU shows it is a lot different. The AU show has a lot of activities that they focus on, but the UK show is probably the least scripted and most entertaining of the three. They have major themes and tasks, but a lot of the tv show is actually just people doing stuff or getting in fights and hanging out. It is not all a big hamster circus all the time.

Of course they both have daily shows 6 days a week, so they put up a lot more content. I just wish there was a way to have more ordinary stuff on the CBS show, as opposed to all these games. You might as well let the people go home at night and come back for "work" in the morning to play POV, HOH, Vote and the rest.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Did anyone catch the new conspiracy theory from last night?

Some of the houseguests are saying that the how many gallons of water does the teacup hold was a trick question where the producers could either go with the lower amount or the higher amount depending on who they wanted to win HoH and that Julie Chen's asking Joe what his number said was a stall tactic for the producers to tell her which answer to use.

Ahhhh - I love a good conspiracy theory.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Cainebj said:


> Did anyone catch the new conspiracy theory from last night?
> 
> Some of the houseguests are saying that the how many gallons of water does the teacup hold was a trick question where the producers could either go with the lower amount or the higher amount depending on who they wanted to win HoH and that Julie Chen's asking Joe what his number said was a stall tactic for the producers to tell her which answer to use.
> 
> Ahhhh - I love a good conspiracy theory.


I heard this last night and your right it could of gone either way. That's why someone should of asked for a clarification.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Well, i guess the question would be how much space does that door take up???


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Jen also stated early on Thursday that she would be the next HoH - I'm not sure of all the details though, but she at least thought BB told her she would be the next HoH.


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

Cwoody, your comment on it being boring is correct, but there is an easy fix. If they had lots of nudity on the feeds, and even in the competition (track runs, olympic swimming pool races, etc.) it would be a whole new exciting experience. Why none of the premium channels does not take over BB and do that has always been such a mystery to me. Also, why they don't buy the overseas BB and show them here, even delayed. The English speaking ones anyway, I know the ratings would be better, a lot better, for them than an old movie that has been on a million times.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Cainebj said:


> Did anyone catch the new conspiracy theory from last night?
> 
> Some of the houseguests are saying that the how many gallons of water does the teacup hold was a trick question where the producers could either go with the lower amount or the higher amount depending on who they wanted to win HoH and that Julie Chen's asking Joe what his number said was a stall tactic for the producers to tell her which answer to use.
> 
> Ahhhh - I love a good conspiracy theory.


Julie is seeing the same feed we were during the comp. And Joes answer was very light, he had to move it around for us to read it. No theory there.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

visionary said:


> Cwoody, your comment on it being boring is correct, but there is an easy fix. If they had lots of nudity on the feeds, and even in the competition (track runs, olympic swimming pool races, etc.) it would be a whole new exciting experience. Why none of the premium channels does not take over BB and do that has always been such a mystery to me. Also, why they don't buy the overseas BB and show them here, even delayed. The English speaking ones anyway, I know the ratings would be better, a lot better, for them than an old movie that has been on a million times.


Yeah I am surprised that someone even like Fox Reality would not get the other Big Brothers. Although I suspect the US producers contract with Edenmol gives them excluse rights in the US to show any Big Brother, as I suspect the shows in other countries do as well. I don't think any countries show other countries BB (besides like New Zealand seeing Australia), Canada seeing US etc. I could be wrong though.

It would be a huge time filler for some of these cable outlets. BBUK and BBAU each put out probably 25-40 hours of programming a week.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

visionary said:


> Cwoody, your comment on it being boring is correct, but there is an easy fix. If they had lots of nudity on the feeds, and even in the competition (track runs, olympic swimming pool races, etc.) it would be a whole new exciting experience. Why none of the premium channels does not take over BB and do that has always been such a mystery to me. Also, why they don't buy the overseas BB and show them here, even delayed. The English speaking ones anyway, I know the ratings would be better, a lot better, for them than an old movie that has been on a million times.


Come clean, you just want to see more nudity!!


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Speaking of nudity... sort of.

I read that Joe "humped" Nick in bed or something... was that shown on Showtime? If so, what day? I'd like to see what all the fuss is about.

I can't seem to find it on YouTube


----------



## FLbadgirl (Oct 20, 2002)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Julie is seeing the same feed we were during the comp. And Joes answer was very light, he had to move it around for us to read it. No theory there.


Yes, I could read it immediately. There was no real need to ask.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

um yes there was


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

cwoody222 said:


> Speaking of nudity... sort of.
> 
> I read that Joe "humped" Nick in bed or something... was that shown on Showtime? If so, what day? I'd like to see what all the fuss is about.
> 
> I can't seem to find it on YouTube


Nick sleeps on floor, Joe got on top of him ( over covers ) both dressed was last nights Shotime after dark, If that is what you are referring to.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

cwoody222 said:


> Speaking of nudity... sort of.
> 
> I read that Joe "humped" Nick in bed or something... was that shown on Showtime? If so, what day? I'd like to see what all the fuss is about.
> 
> I can't seem to find it on YouTube


Yes. Last night I'm pretty sure. I can't recall what the reason was but there wasn't much to it.


----------



## FLbadgirl (Oct 20, 2002)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> um yes there was


Not for the reasons Julie mentioned. It was totally legible. That's all I am saying.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Nick sleeps on floor, Joe got on top of him ( over covers ) both dressed was last nights Shotime after dark, If that is what you are referring to.


Actually, that's not what he was talking about - before that happened on After Dark last night, Nick was talking to Danielle about how his family is going to react to seeing him gettting humped in bed by Joe wearing the red unitard with - i forget what it was - something stuffed into his crotch. Now, he may have been talking theoretically, but it sure sounded like something that had happened.

THEN - Joe came over and lay down with him and then stopped when Dustin said that Showtime After Dark was only being broadcast Mon thru Fri (which it isn't), 
but they are 2 separate incidents.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> Come clean, you just want to see more nudity!!


I just want to see SOME nudity (other than bologna nipples Joe :down: )


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> Actually, that's not what he was talking about - before that happened on After Dark last night, Nick was talking to Danielle about how his family is going to react to seeing him gettting humped in bed by Joe wearing the red unitard with - i forget what it was - something stuffed into his crotch. Now, he may have been talking theoretically, but it sure sounded like something that had happened.
> 
> THEN - Joe came over and lay down with him and then stopped when Dustin said that Showtime After Dark was only being broadcast Mon thru Fri (which it isn't),
> but they are 2 separate incidents.


Well if he did it in the catsuit, then that makes at least 3 times he's humped Nick... There was one on YouTube at least a week ago.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

FLbadgirl said:


> Not for the reasons Julie mentioned. It was totally legible. That's all I am saying.


I disagree. I remember it being all washed out by the sun. It was not legible. At least it was questionable enough for her to ask him to move it a bit.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

cwoody222 said:


> I disagree. I remember it being all washed out by the sun. It was not legible. At least it was questionable enough for her to ask him to move it a bit.


I thought there was a glare on it and hard to read. I'm sure they didn't need to cause a delay if it was legible. How long would it take for a producer to look at them and tell Julie if they were rigging it? That's just silly to think they would need that extra time and make Dustin move his answer around.

Maybe they were hiding Mulder's sister in the teacup and needed a distraction to get her out unnoticed.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

cwoody222 said:


> I disagree. I remember it being all washed out by the sun. It was not legible. At least it was questionable enough for her to ask him to move it a bit.


It was all washed out, I've watched it a few times.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I finally got tired of not being able to hear all the whispered conversations and decided to see if CC worked. Of course it does, so it makes it much easier to know whats going on when people are whispering. Just a little tip if anyone else out there was struggling.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

By the way last night's show, I have watched part of it, and the conversation with Amber and Nick on the Hammock was a good one.

Of course you could not hear them but I went back with cc and was interesting.

Nick talked about giving up the entire Mrs. Robinson alliance to Jen because Jen was going to put him on the block. Then Nick went on and on to Amber and told her about the Alliance, and how he really wanted Amber or Jameeka to win because they had good intentions. He also talked about how he really liked Danielle.

He also talked about how he essentially hated everyone in the Mrs. Robinson Alliance and the only reason he joined is he felt he would be dumb not to have agreed. He is luke warm to Mike, he does not like kail and he hates Zach. Multiple times he talked about wanting to just punch Zach in the face or kick him in the head when he came up to talk to him. He says he wants to win HOH so he can tell Zach and Kail "You are going up on the Block". Or he might do Zach and Mike and use Kail if one of them gets the POV.

He says he is not there to win, but he wants to much things up a bit, and help someone deserving win. He seems to have made his bed with Amber, Jameeka and Danielle. He likes Danielle, but she does not trust him and he does not think she needs to win as much as Amber or Jameeka.

Was a pretty interesting conversation that went on for a while. Nick came across as pretty believable but he could simply be gaming everyone.

Looks like Joe has no shot. He begged Dustin to at least throw some support his way. It is interesting how the game has evolved into one of pre-vote politicking and you either win or you lose. In otherwords there will not be many close votes. If you don't have enough votes to win, people don't want to vote for you.

I think the next HOH will set up how things fall and I think it will be monumentally important to how things shake out.


So what I am seeing:

Nick - Playing very hard. But is he playing for others, or is he using that as a cover to play for himself? He has a lot of influence right now, as the Mrs. Robinson alliance has not caught on to him yet. So he should be okay for a bit longer.

Amber - After surviving the first eviction she is in a good position. She has a ton of allies. Probably one of the stronger positions in the house. Kail is probably her biggest concern.

Kail - She screwed up as HOH. She hid out in her little HOH room and did not build relationships. She made an alliance from the beginning with 3 people she did not know based on them not talking to each other. In hindsight it had no chance of working. She is extremely vulnerable now. Mike might try to help her. Jen is her only true Ally. Zach is a rat off a sinking ship, and lots of people are gunning for her.

Jameeka - Don't see much from her. In terms of the game not much at all. Don't really know. She is well liked. Does not really appear as a strong target right now. Nick wants her to win, behind Amber, but not sure how much that will matter.

Mike - Does not strike me as a bright guy. He is in the Mrs. Robinson alliance and feels entirely comfortable with it. It seems thinking might hurt his brain.

Zach - Way overplaying the game, and from Nick said has been doing it from the beginning. Nick's hatred of him will likely make him a huge target if Nick or anyone in Nick's influence gets HOH. Zach will really need to win HOH next week or have Kail or Mike win it to be sure he is okay.

Evel Dick - Going to survive this week. Will probably go up again, maybe as a pawn again in the future. Because she is Danielle's father, she is less of a target, simply because a lot of people are friendly with Danielle. Also gets along good with Amber, who has a strong position in the house.

Joe - Over and Done.

Dustin - Not causing too much trouble now. Seems like he will ultimately do what Amber tells him to do, as long as it is not too offensive to himself. (IE he refused to flat out lie to Joe about voting for him like Amber suggested, but he still won't vote to keep him.)

Jessica / Eric - I put these two together, because they both love the hot tub, and they both got no game. They are not strongly aligned, which is good and bad. It is good if people start shooting at each other. It is bad if someone calls a truce and looks for floating people to remove. Eric, Jessica and then Jameeka would be the most vulnerable here.

Jen - Wow she is dumb. SHe also does not have any real friends in the house, outside of maybe Kail. Eric does the best job of being nice to her probably, but she is probably not long for the world. She could be in the floater category, but I think she is in a class all of herself. Some want her gone sooner rather than later.

Danielle - Don't get the impression she is playing the game at all. Zach believes she has a three minute rule where she will not stay in the same room as Zach for more than 3 minutes. Nick has said he will talk to her about it, but does not believe it to be true. Although it probably is true. Danielle does not seem to interact much a lot of the time. Partly because of her father being there and other issues, she is often in the background. I suspect she could get Nick to do what she wanted, but I don't get the impression she wants to do much. She wants Jen out and hates Zach. Suprisingly enough, Nick wants Jen out and hates Zach. Want to guess who is influencing who here? Well it is definitely Danielle on Nick.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Lemme just say Nick is a pretty incredible liar 
After listening to all that conversation with him and Amber then listening to him basically stroke Zach in the teacup - 

I was like wow - which Nick do we believe?
and - when I say wow I don't mean WoW  

As far as Joe and Dustin are concerned - kudos to Dustin for telling Joe straight up he was going to vote to evict him. That whole conversation was pretty painful to watch.


----------



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> basically stroke Zach in the teacup -
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Is that code for something?


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

no code peckerfan, um, i mean packerfan  

when i said stroke, i meant Zach was all bent out of shape about his alliances and who was going up and who was getting voted out and Nick basically told him everything was cool and no one was after him etc.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I am still watching the Tuesday night After Dark, but some pretty good stuff in there.

What I can't believe is America's Player is seemingly being schooled by Jen, and Jen is absolutely blottoed. The funny thing is Jen is telling Eric a ton of lies but the thing he doesn't believe her about she is telling the truth on, and that is the Mrs. Robinson Alliance.

I think things could end up a bit less cut and dried than first seemed.

Zach and Kail will flip their lids when they find out all that is really going on....


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Did anyone else see the Dustin/Joe convo in the hammock the other night? Joe was laying it on so think. Funny and interesting moment which led me to vote for AP to vote for Dick. Joe seems to be more of a crap stirrer than Dick and therefore who I want to keep on the show if I want things to stay interesting longer.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Kail really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really sucks at this game.

By her own admission tonight, she is always a step behind. So even though she senses and knows that Dick is going to put her up, and even though she nervously grills everyone she can about it including whining to Danielle about it, she comes up with the genius plan to stir things up by uncovering a secret alliance in the house:

Of Zach and Nick!

Jesus christ woman, how do your businesses function without you.

So as it might play out, she is likely going to blow things up BEFORE Dick nominates, and expose this alliance that does not exist, thus clearly exposing her own double-secret probation alliance with Mike, and in the process take both of them down with a high degree of certainty.

She is doing some of the worst strategizing I have ever seen in this game. She way over thinks everything and WAY over plays every thing. She literally makes a mistake at every step of the way. She would be better off sitting on her hands ala Jessica or Jameka for the first few weeks instead of what she has been doing.

Short of a miracle POV win for her, there is no chance she is not the next person gone.

Dick and Nick were outside talking about how it will be a nice game-free stress free week, and within minutes Kail is in full press mode. If anyone had any doubts about kicking her off before, there is no way this high pressure front will not turn them off.


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

As much as I wanted Dick to get through tonight's vote, win the HoH, and nominate Jen -- I think it's more important for him to gun for Kail. Jen is so self-absorbed and loathed by nearly everyone in the house, her day will eventually come. 

Kail could still win back some sympathy from her fellow houseguests and then come back to haunt Evil Dick. She's far more dangerous and should now be Dick's primary target.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

What about that movie Sho2 showed immediately after BBAD tonight? :up: It's Showtime baby! 

(Sorry I don't run across porn very often, soft or otherwise!  )

Anyway one of the girls in the movie was a dead ringer for Jen. Hmmm....


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

marksman said:


> Kail really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really, really sucks at this game.
> 
> By her own admission tonight, she is always a step behind. So even though she senses and knows that Dick is going to put her up, and even though she nervously grills everyone she can about it including whining to Danielle about it, she comes up with the genius plan to stir things up by uncovering a secret alliance in the house:
> 
> ...


See, the reason I like Kail is that she wants to play the game. She is one of the few Houseguests that isn't here to land a movie role or Playboy or someother form of fame. I can imagine she has watched every episode of BB and is trying to emulate the former winners. However, she real doesn't know how to be discreet and is turning the house against her.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

RBlount said:


> See, the reason I like Kail is that she wants to play the game. She is one of the few Houseguests that isn't here to land a movie role or Playboy or someother form of fame. I can imagine she has watched every episode of BB and is trying to emulate the former winners. However, she real doesn't know how to be discreet and is turning the house against her.


Yeah but she is not the only one that has watched every episode. The house is full of those people and the reality is she is getting killed at the game. Other people have gotten much further early on simply building relationships something she has not done at all. I think that is a key ingredient missing from her strategy. Anyone who has had a succesful strategy has combined that with building good normal relationships. The strongest alliance in the house right now is not even an alliance. Dustin, Amber, Dick, Danielle and Nick, 5 people who have never told each other they are in an alliance yet they all have each other's backs because they get along and have built a relationship. Short of her relationship with Jen, and flimsy one with Mike she has not done that and will pay the price.

She went through with her plan to blow the lid off the secret alliance. Problem is she decided to tell Dustin instead of Dick. Of course she could not wait to tell Dustin so she told him in front of Amber. If Nick had not already blown up this alliance to everyone else in the house, Kail might have had a shot. Danielle and Dick, and potentially Amber would have looked on him suspiciously about being in a secret 4 person alliance since day 1. Since he already told them about it though, Kail just becomes a laughing stock.

The reality is the people who are probably the biggest Big Brother Scholars and Playing the Game Hardest are in the most jeopardy. Kail, Zach and Eric are probably in a lot of trouble and they probably know the most about the game. Eric is handicapped by the America's Player thing, and his own decision to sit on the fence. He has essentially become a floater, which is going to get him kicked out when the two sides decide it is easier to get rid of the floaters than it is to fight with each other. Zach has also been playing the game hard, harder than Kail even, but he has not only not built up those relationships, he has offended people.

Look at Dr. Will. One of his strengths was building relationships 1 on 1. So even if he pissed people off, he still had strong personal relationships. It is an absolute must in this game.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I kinda feel bad for Kail now after last night's After Dark - but what the heck is she doing talking to everyONE in the house EXCEPT her alliance... Totally makes no sense to me. She's screwed.


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Kail is pretty much screwed now.

Last night's episode ended great. Eric was licking body paint off the table. Jessica bet him that if he could lick Jameka's name off the table without picking up his tongue, that she would lick body paint off his nipples. The show cut off as Eric was doing it, but it is on YouTube with the whole deal. Very fun to watch


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Chapper1 said:


> Last night's episode ended great.


Couldn't beat tonight's ending though! Glad Zach decided to get that done before midnight. Hilarious!

He made Big Brother history right? There's been nudity on the live feeds before but not full frontal I don't think. (Sorry I'm not counting Joe's flash a few days ago. Too short (time-wise I mean ) and too much towel.)

Seems out of character for Zach though. Not sure how it will bode for him in the long run.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I haven't watched most of tonight's yet. You are telling me I have Zach's weiner to look forward to?

Oh happy joy joy.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Yes. He streaks and jumps in the pool.
It's not that exciting - not to mention - 
you get to see all his "short-comings".


----------



## Dead INside (Apr 27, 2007)

Chapper1 said:


> Last night's episode ended great. Eric was licking body paint off the table. Jessica bet him that if he could lick Jameka's name off the table without picking up his tongue, that she would lick body paint off his nipples. The show cut off as Eric was doing it, but it is on YouTube with the whole deal. Very fun to watch


 Ummm Link?? I couldn't find it.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Someone's going to have to explain the zooma game to me. I understand the basic game play, everyone's assigned a number and you go around until someone messes up. Like 2,2; 3,2. What's going on with that?


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

OK - it's official. 
Evil Dick is an arrogant bully and A-hole.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> OK - it's official.
> Evil Dick is an arrogant bully and A-hole.


What happened? Please share.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Cainebj said:


> OK - it's official.
> Evil Dick is an arrogant bully and A-hole.


I guess where watching two different shows then. If you saw SHOWTIME last night you wouldn't be saying that.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

ufo4sale said:


> I guess where watching two different shows then. If you saw SHOWTIME last night you wouldn't be saying that.


I didn't watch, that's why I'm asking ;-)


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

I have no idea what he's talking about. Dick was very nice to Kail after screwing him over. They had a very long talk last night.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

ufo4sale said:


> I have no idea what he's talking about. Dick was very nice to Kail after screwing him over. They had a very long talk last night.


Well - I guess it just goes to show you how different people perceive things differently. I don't think he was nice at all - anything but - the exact opposite in fact - my perception of their conversation in the bedroom (with the lights out) was that he was an arrogant prick and he was letting her know that his dick was bigger than hers. Talk about a dog spraying the room to mark his territory - that's exactly what he was doing.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Straightforward and matter-of-fact would be the adjectives I would use to characterize Dick's talk with Kail. I didn't see any arrogance. If anything he was doing her a favor by letting her know that all her machinations were a waste of time.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

appleye1 said:


> Straightforward and matter-of-fact would be the adjectives I would use to characterize Dick's talk with Kail. I didn't see any arrogance. If anything he was doing her a favor by letting her know that all her machinations were a waste of time.


+1


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

~12:08 Eastern - Amber full frontal nudity as she's getting out of the HOH bathtub. Guess she thought there weren't any cameras in there? 

BB is definitely trying to spice up these Showtime feeds, as they purposely cut to the camera Amber was on just as she was getting out of the tub. Then after she wrapped in a towel they switched to cameras elsewhere. Oh well, they signed up for this. I'm sure everything is in the contract.

Bad thing about her flash is that she probably won't have any clue that it was on national TV (and soon the World Wide Web) until after she exits the house. I bet she'll be thrilled (not).


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Wow...some alliance Mrs. Robinson had there. The second it falls apart she's campaigning to get Mike put up.


----------



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

appleye1 said:


> ~12:08 Eastern - Amber full frontal nudity as she's getting out of the HOH bathtub. Guess she thought there weren't any cameras in there?
> 
> BB is definitely trying to spice up these Showtime feeds, as they purposely cut to the camera Amber was on just as she was getting out of the tub. Then after she wrapped in a towel they switched to cameras elsewhere. Oh well, they signed up for this. I'm sure everything is in the contract.
> 
> Bad thing about her flash is that she probably won't have any clue that it was on national TV (and soon the World Wide Web) until after she exits the house. I bet she'll be thrilled (not).


Too bad it was amber and not jen.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Yeah Dick was a bit harsh, but he was 100% honest and to the point. Kail has played the game horribly. She continues to play it horribly. Dick is not some kind of Wizard that can save her. It was actually nice of him to be so upfront with her. He certainly did not need to do so.

As for Amber, she has a pudgy boys body. I am still wearing gauze on my eyes.


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

Anyone want to play zooma zooma with me?


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Well Dick is screwed.

Somehow in one day he managed to seriously piss off everyone in his corner. Jesus, I have not seen a self-destruction like that. Kail was bad, but this was worse.

Essentially Dick got in a confrontation with Amber, Nick, Danielle, Dustin and Jameka, not to mention his regular torture towards Kail, Jen and the rest. The tide turns so quickly in this house. In 24 hours Dick has gone from being in a prime position to being a likely canidate to leave ASAP. Kail and Jen both might stay in the house longer than Dick.

He needs to get himself under control, but he can't do it. He can't stop re-hashing everything over and over with whoever will listen.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I just finished watching last nights AD. Do they always get on the people if they talk with the lights off before they go to bed?


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> I just finished watching last nights AD. Do they always get on the people if they talk with the lights off before they go to bed?


It has only happened the last few days that I have seen.. but yeah they usually mention it. Although the other night they told Kail and Mike to do it and they never turned the lights on. Seems like Big Brother should have the ability to turn the lights on or off.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I am not all the way through last nights, but 2/3rds. From about the 1:00 mark until a little after 1:50 or so, they have the first big Dick and Danielle talk about their relationship. A lot of Danielle crying and being silent, Dick pleading on and on.

One thing that really stuck out to me is the Dick is like the Fonz. He seems to have an inability to say he is sorry. It is very clear that Danielle has a lot of bad feelings towards him for the way he has treated her in her life, including how he has talked to her/demeaned her/put her down. It was disconcerting for Dick to essentially respond well you were not nice to me either... which Danielle correctly implied, "I am not the parent." I mean this whole thing started when she was 12. There are no excuses for him getting his feelings hurt and taking it out on her.

Anyways, instead of telling her every 3 minutes that he was "Never Going To Give Up on Her" (not sure what that means), he should have been saying "I am sorry." He never once said he was sorry for how he talked to her or treated her. She certainly did not respond in kind, but that is not the issue of the relationship.

I will say Danielle will hold a grudge, and getting upset and sick because her dad tried to talk to her all the time, is not exactly the worst thing in the world. If she would have actually took the time to ocassionally talk to him it might have been different too. Nobody is so busy that they could not call their father back for days on end, that is ridiculous.

The problem now is Dick does not know how to deal with it, and Danielle is MAD at him for trying to be her friend and not her dad like in the past. Yet she is an adult now, so I am not sure he needs to take on the parenting role again right away. I see no clear resolution to this, and it was a bit painful. I would mention too that Dick first asked for a hug around the 30 minute mark, but did not get one until around the 50 minute mark.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

marksman said:


> I am not all the way through last nights, but 2/3rds. From about the 1:00 mark until a little after 1:50 or so, they have the first big Dick and Danielle talk about their relationship. A lot of Danielle crying and being silent, Dick pleading on and on.
> 
> One thing that really stuck out to me is the Dick is like the Fonz. He seems to have an inability to say he is sorry. It is very clear that Danielle has a lot of bad feelings towards him for the way he has treated her in her life, including how he has talked to her/demeaned her/put her down. It was disconcerting for Dick to essentially respond well you were not nice to me either... which Danielle correctly implied, "I am not the parent." I mean this whole thing started when she was 12. There are no excuses for him getting his feelings hurt and taking it out on her.
> 
> ...


It seems as if both of them need therapy...


----------



## NJDEVS (May 2, 2005)

Ok, RealPlayer isn't working for me for some reason (it can't open my browser!) Isn't there any program I can use to watch the live feeds? Help!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

One funny thing I noticed a few days ago. Eric was talking to someone and mentioned that the only people probably watching BBAD were friends and family of the houseguests because it's so boring. It's pretty sad when even the people living there realize how boring their lives are and based on the lack of posts here the last few days, I would assume most people agree?


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

WhiskeyTango said:


> One funny thing I noticed a few days ago. Eric was talking to someone and mentioned that the only people probably watching BBAD were friends and family of the houseguests because it's so boring. It's pretty sad when even the people living there realize how boring their lives are and based on the lack of posts here the last few days, I would assume most people agree?


Well, I glimpse through it on the weekdays but watch it all the way through on the weekends when I can stay up. I like that they scroll the day's information at the beginning of the show, so, if anything, I make sure I watch the very beginnig of the show to see what's up in the house before falling asleep for the night.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Yeah the funny thing to me though is the houseguests have no idea what the producers are choosing to show.

Often times you will hear a housemate come in from the other room and they will say something like "We were just in there doijng a full show for the Showtime show."

Yet none of it was on showtime.

I have actually been watching most every day now. Some real good conversations. It is pretty easy to tell after a while which combos of people are going to be worth watching or not.

But I am afraid I might fast forward through something.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

WhiskeyTango said:


> One funny thing I noticed a few days ago. Eric was talking to someone and mentioned that the only people probably watching BBAD were friends and family of the houseguests because it's so boring. It's pretty sad when even the people living there realize how boring their lives are and based on the lack of posts here the last few days, I would assume most people agree?


every season says the same thing.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

marksman said:


> Yeah the funny thing to me though is the houseguests have no idea what the producers are choosing to show.
> 
> Often times you will hear a housemate come in from the other room and they will say something like "We were just in there doijng a full show for the Showtime show."
> 
> Yet none of it was on showtime.


I've seen them do that before. It sucks. Earlier in the game they use to play that shuffleboard game with the big ice cube and for whatever reason I'd be really into their game and then they'd cut off to something else and I'd be like HEY!!!


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

unicorngoddess said:


> I've seen them do that before. It sucks. Earlier in the game they use to play that shuffleboard game with the big ice cube and for whatever reason I'd be really into their game and then they'd cut off to something else and I'd be like HEY!!!


You realize they can't hear you, right?


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

montag said:


> You realize they can't hear you, right?


But what if I yelled REALLY loud???


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Tonight, I think I like Dick again. I liked him in the beginning, but I started to dislike him a lot when he was nominated and again when he was HOH. So far he has been out of the spotlight for only a few hours, and I enjoy him again.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Seems like Jen and Kail are nominated again. Jen and Kail are trying to figure out who would be best to compete in the POV comp. Nick, Dick, Kail, Jen and Zach are on slop.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

But Dustin's plan is to backdoor Zach


----------



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

Cainebj said:


> But Dustin's plan is to backdoor Zach


I'm sure


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Yeah he wants to get zach in the backdoor.... but does not want him to return the favor.

How rude.

As it is shaping up now there are two factions in the house.

Dick, Danielle, Dustin, Amber, Eric, Jessica, Jameka

then there is everyone else who are all essentially on their own. Everyone has essentially thrown Nick out. Tonight on after dark, I don't think I barely saw Nick. He does not hang around with Danielle all the time any more, Jameka and Amber both want him gone in a bad way.

So Jen, Zach, Kail and Nick are on the outside. And unless one of them gets HOH in the next two weeks they are just going to go one by one. 

Then we are left with the 7 mentioned above, which is essentially 3 groups of 2 (Dustin Amber, Dick Danielle, Eric Jessica) and Jameka. So Jameka could play a big role. Especially as the likes of Amber and Jessica are already trying to bring her over.

I suspect things will blow up before they get down to them being the last 7. Jessica and Eric are already considering bringing Jen in with them. None of these people really trust each other.

It is a weird house now though, as Jen is the only one of the 4 outcasts who seems to be capable of socializing at all even though she knows she is an outcast.

Nick, Zach and Kail seem to have all given up.


----------



## Blurayfan (Oct 6, 2003)

Jameka has won POV.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Jameka wanted it really bad too. Hopefully she won't use it though.

Could Jam be the next Erica???

One thing I've noticed between the editing in the CBS show and the AfterDark: They show more Jessica and Jam on AD. You hardly ever see those two on CBS and I dont know why that is. AD has made me REALLY like Jessica (her voice still sounds like nails on a chalkboard sometimes though) But she keeps the AD show fun. I think she's the one that started zooma and now they've abandoned zooma for quarters. 

I think there should be a new rule after seeing them have access to booze the past week. Booze should be available to ALL HG whether you're on slop or not...more specifically between the hours of 9 and Midnight.


----------



## Blurayfan (Oct 6, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> Jameka wanted it really bad too. Hopefully she won't use it though.





Spoiler



On the Live feed after Big Brother After Dark finished. The LNC (Late Night Crew) held a meeting. Jameka will use it and remove Jen so the group can backdoor Nick.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Does anyone know what Dustin did that had Amber so upset (yeah i know, what else is new?) when she was talking to Jameka in the bedroom?

- Nevermind - I just answered my own question - apparently he won something during the veto competition that has everyone PO'd...


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

Probably something Amber really really needed for her family, cuz they're depending on her...oh boo-hoo.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> Does anyone know what Dustin did that had Amber so upset (yeah i know, what else is new?) when she was talking to Jameka in the bedroom?
> 
> - Nevermind - I just answered my own question - apparently he won something during the veto competition that has everyone PO'd...


Yeah the veto competition had prizes. After Dustin had lectured his group the night before that EVERYONE had to try their hardest to win, he did the opposite and took a 6 night 7 day trip to barbados, and $5000 cash. They all are mad at him for doing it instead of him trying to win. I don't really blame them either.

Dustin screwed up big time. People have been calling him the new Mike Boogey. Even worse, his closest allies have said he has no chance of winning the game, that he essentially packed his bag with that move. That does not mean he won't stick around, but I think a lot of people won't vote for him if he makes it to the end.

His whole plan was to backdoor Zach. Yet he did not even try to win the veto competition.

My understanding is Jameka won the veto competition, and she had PROMISED Jen she would use it on her if Jen wanted. Which is what I suspect is what will happen. Although Jameka says she will never do that again.

Regardless it is likely Jen will come off. Dustin will put Zach up against Kail, but he doesn't want to do that unless Zach goes home. This is where he screwed himself. The other people in his alliance could easily send Kail home and let Zach stay and be made at Dustin.

Anyone else seeing Eric and Jessica they are like inseparable.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

And this is where I continue to not be able to stand Evil Dick and his little power trip...

Basically there is / was a group of 7 (Dustin, Amber, Jameka, Evil Dick, Danielle, Jessica and Eric) who all agreed that Kail, Jen, Zach and Nick would be the next 4 to be evicted.

Dustin told them all he wanted to back door Zach this week and ED made a statement after the POV that if Zach goes up they should vote out Kail - just to teach Dustin a lesson (not because he took the prizes, just to show him he wasn't the boss of them). 

Danielle pleaded with ED not to rile things up and fracture the group of 7 up into opposing groups.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Yeah Dick is not playing smart.

He is already getting the other sub groups against him.

He is still very vunlerable because if any of the other 3 win HOH next week he will go up.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

I think Eric and Jessica kinda make a cute couple..they are starting to look a little inseperable.

I have this feeling America voted for Eric to try to hook up with Dustin. I don't know why, just some of the comments that were made when they were drinking last night. Then I realized how confusing it must be in the house sometimes. We get a Chenbot commentary on the CBS show, but without any editing and knowing Eric is America's player, I always try to watch him for himts about things. And amazingly it appears to me that none of the other HG have a clue about what he's up to.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Yeah they have no idea, and I doubt they ever will. Perhaps when they can't figure out any other twist they might start wondering.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

marksman said:


> Yeah they have no idea, and I doubt they ever will. Perhaps when they can't figure out any other twist they might start wondering.


who says there needs to be two twists this year?

They already had the huge twist where someone from the past joins them in the house...


----------



## Jimbo713 (Dec 25, 2001)

Will they send somebody back into the house like they did last year?


----------



## forecheck (Aug 5, 2000)

Jimbo713 said:


> Will they send somebody back into the house like they did last year?


I don't think they will since they have told the evicted house guests that Eric is America's Player, and it wouldn't be fair to him if someone who knows that is allowed back in to the house.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

forecheck said:


> I don't think they will since they have told the evicted house guests that Eric is America's Player, and it wouldn't be fair to him if someone who knows that is allowed back in to the house.


They told Joe, but they didn't tell Mike or Carol.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

But since none of them are in sequester, it's safe to assume that both Mike and Carol know about Eric.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> who says there needs to be two twists this year?
> 
> They already had the huge twist where someone from the past joins them in the house...


Nobody. Except housemates are speculating on what another twist might be, so I assume them.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Eric was making up a pretty good twist the other night. Something like the coup was last year but something about whoever finds this certain power can immediately remove someone from the block and put up the HOH. Not that this would really happen, they were just throwing out ideas for possible twists.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

I wish someone would get there head out of their rear and target Amber.

She's as annoying as Hell and so self-righteous. Worst of all, she'll probably win the whole thing.


----------



## ahartman (Dec 28, 2001)

Holy crap - uber blowup on Sho2 tonite.

Not entirely sure what started it, maybe Jen calling out Dani for doing something w/Nick? All I've been able to figure out is that Dick, Dani, and Nick are on a warpath against Jen.

Dick even poured a drink over Jen's head.

Things are a poppin' tonite!


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Yep those three are pissed at her. Thing is Dicks aggressive and offensive way of dealing with things is not liked by anything else so it is hurting him more than anything else. The way that Jen just let t roll of her back makes it better for her and easier to be offended by Dick.


----------



## joemamafresh (Jan 26, 2003)

now dick is sitting on the back porch...farting, burping, ect...NAS-TY! 
and what the hell happened to nicks hair?


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Yeah, I'm done with Dick. I didn't mind him at first but he wears thin quick.

Jen, with all her faults, doesn't deserve the abuse Dick's heaping on her. She should win this thing just for being able to take Dick's crap without blowing up.


----------



## NJDEVS (May 2, 2005)

appleye1 said:


> Yeah, I'm done with Dick. I didn't mind him at first but he wears thin quick.
> 
> Jen, with all her faults, doesn't deserve the abuse Dick's heaping on her. She should win this thing just for being able to take Dick's crap without blowing up.


Apparently Dick was coming to Danielle's defense cause Jen was being pretty nasty to her, making personal attacks about her love life like what she's doing w/Nick now and how she "stole" her current b/f from his fiance.....

Dick really IS A DICK but Jen also had it coming to her!

But I also hate Dick cause he bullies everyone...i see a "Hurricane Dick" brewing....


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

My admiration level is very high for the way Jen is handling the abuse that Dick is smothering her with.

From an outside perspective - Dick is a creep and she's just being genius. Good for her.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

NJDEVS said:


> Apparently Dick was coming to Danielle's defense cause Jen was being pretty nasty to her, making personal attacks about her love life like what she's doing w/Nick now and how she "stole" her current b/f from his fiance.....
> 
> Dick really IS A DICK but Jen also had it coming to her!
> 
> But I also hate Dick cause he bullies everyone...i see a "Hurricane Dick" brewing....


I agree that Jen was being overly critical of Danielle. Although Danielle deserves some scorn for the way she's handling her boyfriend vs. Nick, she doesn't need to be trashed for stuff that Jen has no personal knowledge of.

But Jen vs. Danielle has no where near reached the nastiness level of Dick vs. Jen. Jen hasn't dumped tea on Danielle's head, she hasn't called her a c**t, or said she had a rank p***y, or done any of the other way over the top things that Dick has done to Jen.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> My admiration level is very high for the way Jen is handling the abuse that Dick is smothering her with.
> 
> From an outside perspective - Dick is a creep and she's just being genius. Good for her.


Don't you mean "Jenius"?


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

appleye1 said:


> I agree that Jen was being overly critical of Danielle. Although Danielle deserves some scorn for the way she's handling her boyfriend vs. Nick, she doesn't need to be trashed for stuff that Jen has no personal knowledge of.
> 
> But Jen vs. Danielle has no where near reached the nastiness level of Dick vs. Jen. Jen hasn't dumped tea on Danielle's head, she hasn't called her a c**t, or said she had a rank p***y, or done any of the other way over the top things that Dick has done to Jen.


I am sorry I missed last night. I wonder if they will have an "edited" version on the CBS show tonight or at least Thursday?

However, if Dick truely poured Tea over Jen's head, when his actions become physical abuse? At what point will BB step in? I have to give Jen a lot of credit, she is able to withstand a lot of abuse and come out with a smile. As for Dick, please leave, soon!


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> My admiration level is very high for the way Jen is handling the abuse that Dick is smothering her with.
> 
> From an outside perspective - Dick is a creep and she's just being genius. Good for her.


Yup. I really hope Jen stays in. Her response to Dick is great. Dick is a huge tool, and is an intellectual midget. His "attack" on Jen out by the spa was so dumb it was not even funny. Jen managed him perfectly.

Dick really should be punished for dumping tea on Jen's head.

Showtime came in the middle of the fight with Danielle and Jen. Apparently though Dick was berating Jen in his dumb way, and Jen said something about Danielle and how she did not appreciate Danielle's morales or would not act like that. She was talking about the fact that Danielle essentially started dating her current boyfriend while he was engaged to someone else and now messing around on him with Nick.

She actually has a point. Anyways Danielle and Jen got into it, but of course Nick and Dick had to keep inserting their limited two cents.

Dick really needs to go. I hope Kail or Jen win next week. I am so tired of Dick now.

He has a complete misunderstanding of his position in the house.

Jen has done a very good job of politicking tonight and getting her side of things out to most of the housemates.


----------



## kemajor (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm rooting for E.D. I would really be quite happy if he won the game. I want Jameka and Amber out of there ASAP, but Kail and Jen have to go first for strategic reasons.

- Kelly


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

kemajor said:


> I'm rooting for E.D. I would really be quite happy if he won the game. I want Jameka and Amber out of there ASAP, but Kail and Jen have to go first for strategic reasons.
> 
> - Kelly


This is an honest question, but I curious why you like ED? I know that at the beginning, he was somewhat of a polarizing figure, but I know many people liked him (partially because he was "honest" and partially because the first impression of Jen was "shallow" and Dick had no problem pointing that out.)

Now, after everything we have seen, ED is not honest, he is a bully. He has no respect for anyone (especially the females in the house). He continues to rant and rave. He apparently has even become abusive to Jen (throwing tea on her?)


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

What is cracking me up is the last two weeks the targets to get out of the house have been Kail and Jen and they are not going anywhere. This is classic BB where people never get evicted who people really want out. 

Oh and can someone tell me why Jameka saved Jen?


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

Didn't Jameka promise to save her? I thought she also asid she wouldn't make a promise like that again.


----------



## jerrye25 (Jun 9, 2002)

She said that God has already decided who's gonna win the game and when God had Jen pull Jameka's ball out for the veto, it was because God wanted her to fight for Jen. She told Jen ahead of time that if she won, she would use it on Jen because it was fate.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

jerrye25 said:


> She said that God has already decided who's gonna win the game and when God had Jen pull Jameka's ball out for the veto, it was because God wanted her to fight for Jen. She told Jen ahead of time that if she won, she would use it on Jen because it was fate.


I hate it when god interferes with the natural progression of a reality show like this.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

I can't tell you how I feel about Dick because I don't know him as a real person. But I can say this, I want Dick to stay in the house because I feel he provides entertainment to theshow. To me, the people I'd like to see stay in are Danielle, Dick, Jen, Jessica, Nick, Dustin and of course America's player, Eric. To me, I believe this will provide the more entertaining big brother experience.

God forbid we end up with people like Amber, Jam, Kail and Zach in the finals. That would get real boring real fast.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

unicorngoddess said:


> I can't tell you how I feel about Dick because I don't know him as a real person. But I can say this, I want Dick to stay in the house because I feel he provides entertainment to theshow. To me, the people I'd like to see stay in are Danielle, Dick, Jen, Jessica, Nick, Dustin and of course America's player, Eric. To me, I believe this will provide the more entertaining big brother experience.
> 
> God forbid we end up with people like Amber, Jam, Kail and Zach in the finals. That would get real boring real fast.


Oh yeah, don't get me wrong, when I said I was "done with Dick" it just meant I was tired of supporting his behavior (i.e. it goes way beyond where I think gameplay should go.) I definitely want him to stay in the house. I'm never a fan of getting rid of the "evil" people and keeping only the "nice" people. That is not the way to keep a show entertaining! I just think Dick needs to rein it in a bit. He doesn't need to completely trash people like that.

I agree with you about D & D, Jen, and Nick. They definitely have to stay. All the rest are pretty boring people and can leave one by one for all I care. The only one I'm on the fence about is Kail. Some of them hate her so much she might be worth keeping around for a while for the irritation factor.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

After last night's Showtime show, I am convinced that it's going to take a serious amount of effort on Dick's part if he ever wants to have Daniele back in his life.

Even though we came in to the fight while it was in progress, we saw enough to see Daniele ask Dick to let her deal with it (Jen) on her own. He didn't. She wants him to treat her like a grown up and he's not. He doesn't stop butting in where he doesn't belong, and she doesn't want that in the house, nor will she want it outside of the house.

As for Jen, I think she's definitely stirring the pot some. However, Dick's rantings on her yesterday (seen on the live feed as well as later on Showtime) were really out of hand.

deb


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> I can't tell you how I feel about Dick because I don't know him as a real person. But I can say this, I want Dick to stay in the house because I feel he provides entertainment to theshow. To me, the people I'd like to see stay in are Danielle, Dick, Jen, Jessica, Nick, Dustin and of course America's player, Eric. To me, I believe this will provide the more entertaining big brother experience.
> 
> God forbid we end up with people like Amber, Jam, Kail and Zach in the finals. That would get real boring real fast.


See for me, Dick is not entertaining, he is just an a$$. The thought of him winning the prize (unlikely) turns my stomach. I can barely even watch him. Regardless of boring or not, I want to watch people that I want to win, not self-absorbed idiots.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

unicorngoddess said:


> I can't tell you how I feel about Dick because I don't know him as a real person. But I can say this, I want Dick to stay in the house because I feel he provides entertainment to theshow. To me, the people I'd like to see stay in are Danielle, Dick, Jen, Jessica, Nick, Dustin and of course America's player, Eric. To me, I believe this will provide the more entertaining big brother experience.
> 
> God forbid we end up with people like Amber, Jam, Kail and Zach in the finals. That would get real boring real fast.


I agree with your post. However, we (the viewers) don't get to vote for who stays and who goes. We (on the outside) want the crazy, loony, obnoxious people to stay in the house. The HGs (on the inside) want the crazy, loony, obnoxious people out of the house so that their time there is more bearable.

The show would progress much differently if we chose who to evict!


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

markz said:


> I agree with your post. However, we (the viewers) don't get to vote for who stays and who goes. We (on the outside) want the crazy, loony, obnoxious people to stay in the house. The HGs (on the inside) want the crazy, loony, obnoxious people out of the house so that their time there is more bearable.
> 
> The show would progress much differently if we chose who to evict!


Actually, IIRC, America voted for the evictes in Season 1 and, guess what, America voted out the crazy, loony, obnoxious people too.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

RBlount said:


> Actually, IIRC, America voted for the evictes in Season 1 and, guess what, America voted out the crazy, loony, obnoxious people too.


Yeah, but the show was one of the first reality shows. We didn't know how the game was played yet. We didn't know what would make for the best show back then.

If they let us do it now, with the types of people that go on the shows now, it would have a totally different outcome.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

markz said:


> Yeah, but the show was one of the first reality shows. We didn't know how the game was played yet. We didn't know what would make for the best show back then.
> 
> If they let us do it now, with the types of people that go on the shows now, it would have a totally different outcome.


I don't think so. The UK and AU audiences vote for the winners and who to evict each week and they always vote out the crazy and wild characters.

The people who win are usually very middle of the road. I doubt the US would be any different. People who got on everyone's nerves would go out quickly.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I sort of agree with Mark.

I think the first season suffered not only from poor casting, but from the fact that the viewers felt sorry for the HGs and didn't want to "punish" them by keeping the crazies in.

They had moms and dads (Chicken George) in there balling about missing their kids and, jeez, they had a one-legged guy (who, not shockingly, won).

During the first season the house was much more full of people who we wanted to love... not who we loved to hate.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

ahartman said:


> Holy crap - uber blowup on Sho2 tonite.
> 
> Not entirely sure what started it, maybe Jen calling out Dani for doing something w/Nick? All I've been able to figure out is that Dick, Dani, and Nick are on a warpath against Jen.
> 
> ...


WOW I just watched this and I kinda felt bad for Jen. She had 3 people just relentlessly attacking her. Nick kept telling her to 'Get the f*** out of here' and basically told her she sucks as a person and noone likes her. That's harsh. Dick was a total D for dumping the drink on her and Nick was too. Especially when Jen said something about acting like a 12 year old, Nick cursed her out because he thought she was talking about Dani when she was actually talking about Dick for the drink thing. Nick was just like 'Whatever, f*** you." Jen puts up a good front, but that few minutes had to hurt. It has to suck for her friends and family to watch her just get ripped on all the time because there is a lot of personal insults being said behind her back too.


----------



## kemajor (Jan 2, 2003)

RBlount said:


> This is an honest question, but I curious why you like ED? I know that at the beginning, he was somewhat of a polarizing figure, but I know many people liked him (partially because he was "honest" and partially because the first impression of Jen was "shallow" and Dick had no problem pointing that out.)
> 
> Now, after everything we have seen, ED is not honest, he is a bully. He has no respect for anyone (especially the females in the house). He continues to rant and rave. He apparently has even become abusive to Jen (throwing tea on her?)


In a nutshell I always want the most ruthless, deceptive, manipulative, confrontational players to win, they make the show fun. It makes me want to puke when some do-gooder and/or someone who "has kids and needs the money" wins.

- Kelly


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

kemajor said:


> In a nutshell I always want the most ruthless, deceptive, manipulative, confrontational players to win, they make the show fun. It makes me want to puke when some do-gooder and/or someone who "has kids and needs the money" wins.
> 
> - Kelly


See I like ruthless & manipulative also. I think that Dr. Will is the best BB contestant ever. He won twice (yes, I know Boogie won BB7, but Will handed it to him). Danielle was the same, she should have won her season.

I don't see that in ED. He is just a big bully. The terms he has used to describe Jen go beyond game play, they are just vile. And now throwing Ice Tea on her head. I am shocked that he did not receive a penalty, much less get thown out of the house. I know it is good for ratings, but he IS dangerous and should not be there anymore. (I dread when he runs out of cigs!)


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

I dont understand. What started this whole thing? I don't have live feeds but I'm pretty sure it wasn't Jen who started this. Danielle is probably bickering because Nick went up, so Jen started calling her out which led to Dick and Nick going against her.


----------



## kemajor (Jan 2, 2003)

RBlount said:


> See I like ruthless & manipulative also. I think that Dr. Will is the best BB contestant ever. He won twice (yes, I know Boogie won BB7, but Will handed it to him). Danielle was the same, she should have won her season.
> 
> I don't see that in ED. He is just a big bully. The terms he has used to describe Jen go beyond game play, they are just vile. And now throwing Ice Tea on her head. I am shocked that he did not receive a penalty, much less get thown out of the house. I know it is good for ratings, but he IS dangerous and should not be there anymore. (I dread when he runs out of cigs!)


No question Dr. Will is my all time favorite. I guess I don't mind E.D. being a "big bully" however I may be developing a small inkling of sympathy for Jen. I never thought I would say that. Jameka and Amber must go!!! 

I wondered about the cigarette situation too. He's smoking them like there is no limit. I wonder if he was "recruited" by Big Brother for the twist and he said "OK but I get unlimited cigs". If he does run out things will certainly be likely to get interesting.

- Kelly


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

Do they have to bring their own cigs (and if so, are they limited), or does BB supply them?


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

mcb08 said:


> Do they have to bring their own cigs (and if so, are they limited), or does BB supply them?


They bring their own. On the first episode this season I remember them showing a clip of ED with his son. He had many cartons of cigs and his son said "Do you think you have enough?"


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

Interesting. All these years of watching, I just figured that BB supplied them!


----------



## kemajor (Jan 2, 2003)

mcb08 said:


> Do they have to bring their own cigs (and if so, are they limited), or does BB supply them?


In the past they brought them and when they ran out that was it. I don't know for sure but I thought I read somewhere that there was an actual limit the BB would allow them to bring so they were almost certain to run out.

If I were going in there as a smoker I think I'd take about a 6 month supply so there could be no chance of running out.

- Kelly


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Yes, they bring their own cigs and I was just thinking as I watched Monday night's episode that they all will be screwed if Dick runs out.

I believe in the first episode Dick mentioned spending $500 or something on cigarettes to bring into the house. So, I think he has plenty. But then again, I don't smoke so I don't know how much that could be.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

WhiskeyTango said:


> WOW I just watched this and I kinda felt bad for Jen. She had 3 people just relentlessly attacking her. Nick kept telling her to 'Get the f*** out of here' and basically told her she sucks as a person and noone likes her. That's harsh. Dick was a total D for dumping the drink on her and Nick was too. Especially when Jen said something about acting like a 12 year old, Nick cursed her out because he thought she was talking about Dani when she was actually talking about Dick for the drink thing. Nick was just like 'Whatever, f*** you." Jen puts up a good front, but that few minutes had to hurt. It has to suck for her friends and family to watch her just get ripped on all the time because there is a lot of personal insults being said behind her back too.


What episode was this on and at approx what time? I'd like to go back and watch it (I save the previous 5 days' worth).


----------



## ireland967 (Feb 27, 2003)

A heavy smoker with lots of time on their hands could easily put down two packs a day. Averaging $7/pack, he would last 36 days before running out if the $500 was accurate. I think they're around the 30 day mark now.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

cwoody222 said:


> What episode was this on and at approx what time? I'd like to go back and watch it (I save the previous 5 days' worth).


I'm pretty sure it was Monday night. Right when the episode started Jenn and Dani were already involved in the arguement and then Dick and Nick came in shortly there after.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

ireland967 said:


> A heavy smoker with lots of time on their hands could easily put down two packs a day. Averaging $7/pack, he would last 36 days before running out if the $500 was accurate. I think they're around the 30 day mark now.


Not if he bought them online from a no tax Indian Reservation service  In which case you can get them for $2.50 a pack.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

ireland967 said:


> A heavy smoker with lots of time on their hands could easily put down two packs a day. Averaging $7/pack, he would last 36 days before running out if the $500 was accurate. I think they're around the 30 day mark now.


Depends where he got the cigarettes. Some places are a bit cheaper than $7 ($4.50 in Philly). So if they are more in the $5/pack range, then he'd have about 10 cartons (100 packs). Even at these prices and assuming 1.5 - 2 packs a day, he's going to run out before the show is over (if he makes it that far). Imagine how much of a bastard he would be to live with if he was going through nicotine withdrawl on top of being ED? Look out!


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

cwoody222 said:


> What episode was this on and at approx what time? I'd like to go back and watch it (I save the previous 5 days' worth).


It's right at the beginning of Monday night's episode. You won't have to do any fast-forwarding. it immediately starts out with Dani and Jen in the kitchen.

Is it just me or does Dani whine about the exact same thing every day.

"I just want to go home. This isn't any fun."

I'm just as tired of hearing that as I'm tired of hearing Amber cry.


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

unicorngoddess said:


> It's right at the beginning of Monday night's episode. You won't have to do any fast-forwarding. it immediately starts out with Dani and Jen in the kitchen.
> 
> Is it just me or does Dani whine about the exact same thing every day.
> 
> ...


"I am so FRUSTRATED."


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Yeah Danielle is doing herself in too. Dick actually gave Nick some good advice. He needs to stop holing himself away with Danielle in the bedroom if he has any chance of staying.

At this point though, Nick seems like a beaten man, and just guessing on votes right now I would say he is going home.

I think Eric, Jessica, Amber, Jameka and Jen will all vote for him to go.

That leaves Zach, Danielle and possibly Dick to keep him in.

I think I vaguely remember Zach campaigning to get Nick to go. And who knows what Dick will do. Nick is supposedly going to talk to Amber and Jameka, but I think the net result is bye-bye Nick.

Ultimately he did not play enough of a game. He figured that would work for him, but he managed to make himself a target without even really playing the game, which was a mistake.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

kemajor said:


> If I were going in there as a smoker I think I'd take about a 6 month supply so there could be no chance of running out.
> 
> - Kelly


If I were a smoker and going back for interviews on the casting of the show I would have quit.

Of course Dick was not cast through the normal process, but still he had to have some heads up. Really makes no sense to not try and quit before going in there. Give yourself a few weeks at least before you go in. But it would be the perfect time to kick the habit as a lot of your psychological triggers will be absent.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

mcb08 said:


> Do they have to bring their own cigs (and if so, are they limited), or does BB supply them?


They bring their own. Except for Season 1. In the first season they had a grocery budget they were given every week and they could choose what to spend the money on. There were a couple of smokers in the house that could usually get the others to agree to buy cigarettes with some of the weekly budget.

That's one aspect of the original show I wish they would have kept. Instead of doing a competition for food they'd do a competition for money added (or subtracted) to the budget. Then they all would have to sit down and negotiate over what they would buy for the week. Think Evil would get his cigarettes then? One time in season 1 they didn't have enough money to buy enough toilet paper for the week. Think of the "discussions" over how much beer to buy! Also, although they didn't do this in season 1, it would have been great for "controlling" the houseguests. Don't wear your mike? Subract $5 from the grocery budget.


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

As for ED running out of cigarettes, I had read somewhere that he and Joe had come to an agreement that when one was evicted, they were going to leave their cigs for the other person. That would give ED extra...


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Actually I think as long as ED gives his smokes to BB they will get them to him. I think around the third day ED told Joe that he gave BB two cases...just in case.


----------



## tripmac (Oct 4, 2004)

OK I have been gone for a couple of days but no one has mentioned the beer pong with Jess and Eric? She lost and had to change into the unitard. I think this was Sunday night right at the end. there was a good shot of her in the bathroom.


----------



## NJDEVS (May 2, 2005)

tripmac said:


> OK I have been gone for a couple of days but no one has mentioned the beer pong with Jess and Eric? She lost and had to change into the unitard. I think this was Sunday night right at the end. there was a good shot of her in the bathroom.


do you think she's that attractive? seems like she's on the borderline of being chubby


----------



## jerrye25 (Jun 9, 2002)

She's beautiful, someone that may have a little extra meat on their bones is alot more attractive than someone like Danielle who, I'm not sure but if you look close enough, you can see her spine...from the front.


----------



## DeeDee (Jun 19, 2005)

NJDEVS said:


> do you think she's that attractive? seems like she's on the borderline of being chubby


You think she is chubby?  
Man, you have a warped perception of what women should look like. This is very reason so many women have self-image issues and eating disorders.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

jerrye25 said:


> She's beautiful, someone that may have a little extra meat on their bones is alot more attractive than someone like Danielle who, I'm not sure but if you look close enough, you can see her spine...from the front.


I agree. I don't think Jessica looks chubby at all! She's athletic, so unlike some other walking skeletons, she has what's known is muscle...not fat.

To me, Jessica's the most attractive girl in the house. She talks really annoying in the DR but her normal conversational voice isn't bad. And unlike some of the other girls in the house, we never see her crying or whining about anything.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

ireland967 said:


> A heavy smoker with lots of time on their hands could easily put down two packs a day. Averaging $7/pack, he would last 36 days before running out if the $500 was accurate. I think they're around the 30 day mark now.


He is from Long Beach, no where near 7.00 a pack per carton.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

The 7 has split up good. Jameka, Amber really want Dick and Daniella out, Dustin is in the middle. They want to keep Jen and Kail around. Jessica and Eric hate Jen and Kail and want both of them gone, but also want Dick and Daniella gone. Dick is sucking up to Zach by covering his bed in flour and Macaroni and Cheese. Nick has performed the biggest give up in the history of Big Brother.

Head of Household tonight could be VERY interesting.

By the way they had the house in lockdown last night for the HOH today, and that meant no smoking for Dick all last night.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Ya no smoking for Dick probably till the HOH comp starts today at about 5:30 PM Cali time. Since I don't think they can go outside till it starts.

edit... opps


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Well it looks like the Gig is up for Eric. We will see how it goes, but Dick and Danielle seem to be on to him, and near the end of the Showtime show tonight it all became clear to Dick.

Eric screwed up big time. For two weeks he was tasked with getting rid of Kail. Both times he voted for Kail, but he actually orchestrated Mike and Nick leaving. So he screwed over everyone. The alliance, America, everyone. Now he has been exposed. Does it suck that a banner caused this to happen? Maybe. Maybe not. If Eric would have played properly it would not have mattered. If he would have voted for Kail and worked to get Kail out instead of Mike, Kail probably would have went home. Then his circumstances would have been different last week.

Instead Eric decided long ago he is the smartest guy inside or outside of the house. So instead of using the amazing information he gets from the America's Player votes, he instead chooses to go along with it for the sake of that iswhat he has to do, but he knows Mike and Nick are supposedly bigger threats to him in the house so he works to get them out.

He screwed this up all on his own.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

I really hate the logic these players have when it comes to deciding who to evict. "Let's get rid of Nick. He's not targeting ANY of us but he's a strong player." 

Let's go ahead and leave Kail in. Even though we know she's gunning for all of us, she's emotionally weak and the chances of her winning HOH are slim to none.

That has to be the worst logic in BB history.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

marksman said:


> He screwed this up all on his own.


Yup... Eric should have realized that by going against the entire house (not just once, but two weeks in a row) would cause him some serious issues...

He should have told America "Not gonna do it", and then follow that up with "America - you're seeing who I'm in an alliance with, and how they are playing - don't screw me (and by proxy "us") over by having me choose to go against my alliance".


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> Yup... Eric should have realized that by going against the entire house (not just once, but two weeks in a row) would cause him some serious issues...
> 
> He should have told America "Not gonna do it", and then follow that up with "America - you're seeing who I'm in an alliance with, and how they are playing - don't screw me (and by proxy "us") over by having me choose to go against my alliance".


Yeah except it is not even America's fault. Due to the timing of the votes, and how the show is backdated, America has essentially been trying to help him. At the time of the votes Kail was the consensus to go.

Eric actually talked everyone this past week into voting Nick out. It is his own fault.

He could still follow the America's Choice vote and play the game without screwing people over, but he thinks he knows what is best. He is wrong. Look how wrong he is about Nick. Nick did one thing wrong in the game and that was to join the Mrs. Robinsion Alliance. Behind that Nick never made a single strategic play or move the entire time. Everyone who thought Nick was some kind of big threat are going to be shocked when they get out.

I think Eric was intimidated by Nick on a man-to-man level and that is why he worked so hard to get him out. That is bad strategy.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

marksman said:


> Yeah except it is not even America's fault. Due to the timing of the votes, and how the show is backdated, America has essentially been trying to help him. At the time of the votes Kail was the consensus to go.
> 
> Eric actually talked everyone this past week into voting Nick out. It is his own fault.
> 
> ...


That may be the case... However - when he enters the live vote, he knows which way the house is going, and therefore, should take his own personal interest(s) into consideration and if that means voting against America's suggestion, so be it. It would keep him in the game longer... Instead, he puts a target on his back (and two weeks in a row no less!!) by going against the house. Eventually, people would have figured it out on their own and the paranoia of the situation would have caused him to become "trapped" regardless of any banner message.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

He doesn't have the option of voting against what America wants... what America wants is what his vote is. That's why I didn't think this was fair for him. It makes it impossible for him to play they game, because he has to wait until the DR session to find out who America wants to go. As it happened this week, he started campaigning to get one person out, but then he finds out that America wants the other person. He has no choice but to do a 180 on what he was originally doing. I guess he could not say anything at all and just go in there and cast the vote, but then he wouldn't really be playing for America..


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

What do you mean not fair? He has a ridiculous advantage in the game. First of all he can win more money than anyone else. Secondly he gets information nobody else has.

Not to mention he might not even be on the show if it were not for the America's Player twist.

I don't feel the least bit sorry for him. He is simply playing it entirely wrong.

He was better off earlier on when he held back. Now he is painting himself into corners and he has nobody to blame but himself.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

More money then except the winner maybe, but he has to complete 5 tasks in order to get $10,000 after what.. 4 weeks I don't think he's gotten 5 yet. 

He doesn't really get any information.. He's just told what to do. he doesn't know why..

If he held back, people in the house would start saying he's a floater, not taking any positions... 

You think that if he wasn't America's Player he would have been voted off already, or you think he wouldn't have gotten on the show at all??

if he wasn't america's player he would have voted with the rest of the house on the last two evictions...


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> That may be the case... However - when he enters the live vote, he knows which way the house is going, and therefore, should take his own personal interest(s) into consideration and if that means voting against America's suggestion, so be it. It would keep him in the game longer... Instead, he puts a target on his back (and two weeks in a row no less!!) by going against the house. Eventually, people would have figured it out on their own and the paranoia of the situation would have caused him to become "trapped" regardless of any banner message.


I have not gotten the impression that he gets to choose whether to vote with America or not. Each time he goes in, Julie says, "We're only doing this to keep up the secret. We already know how you vote."

I think his biggest mistake was campaigning against Nick before he knew how he was going to vote.


----------



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> That may be the case... However - when he enters the live vote, he knows which way the house is going, and therefore, should take his own personal interest(s) into consideration and if that means voting against America's suggestion, so be it. It would keep him in the game longer... Instead, he puts a target on his back (and two weeks in a row no less!!) by going against the house. Eventually, people would have figured it out on their own and the paranoia of the situation would have caused him to become "trapped" regardless of any banner message.


I don't think he has a choice.


----------



## Werd2406 (Jun 9, 2006)

He doesn't get a choice. It's more like "America's Vote" than his.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I think he does have a choice.

Just like any of America's assignments, he can do them, or not do them.

He has to complete 5 of them in order to win money, so it is in his best interest to play along.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

Donbadabon said:


> I think he does have a choice.
> 
> Just like any of America's assignments, he can do them, or not do them.
> 
> He has to complete 5 of them in order to win money, so it is in his best interest to play along.


Then why does he not get asked how he's going to vote? Why does Julie say, "We know your vote, we're just doing this to keep the HG's unaware?"


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

jradford said:


> Then why does he not get asked how he's going to vote? Why does Julie say, "We know your vote, we're just doing this to keep the HG's unaware?"


why does Julie say that?

To give him an opportunity to say "Actually Julie, I'm gonna go against America this week..."

??

'Cause seriously... BB needs to give him all the information, or he needs to have the ability to say "no".

if he doesn't, then it's just plain stupid.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Lopey said:


> He doesn't have the option of voting against what America wants... what America wants is what his vote is. That's why I didn't think this was fair for him. It makes it impossible for him to play they game, because he has to wait until the DR session to find out who America wants to go. As it happened this week, he started campaigning to get one person out, but then he finds out that America wants the other person. He has no choice but to do a 180 on what he was originally doing. I guess he could not say anything at all and just go in there and cast the vote, but then he wouldn't really be playing for America..


He's pretty dumb to start campaigning against ANYONE until he finds out who he is supposed to try to get out.

Even dumber is that nobody else has put ANYTHING together after he did his 180 multiple times already.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> why does Julie say that?
> 
> To give him an opportunity to say "Actually Julie, I'm gonna go against America this week..."
> 
> ...


  An opportunity would be "State your vote now, Eric," not "You voted for Kail, Eric."

Either way, it's clear there are some differing opinions on his "freedom" which basically means CBS has done a poor job of explaining to "America" about "America's Player."


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

jradford said:


> ...basically means CBS has done a poor job of explaining to "America" about "America's Player."


Simply put, clear, and correct.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

jradford said:


> An opportunity would be "State your vote now, Eric," not "You voted for Kail, Eric."
> 
> Either way, it's clear there are some differing opinions on his "freedom" which basically means CBS has done a poor job of explaining to "America" about "America's Player."


I still think his choice comes when he opens the envelope.

"Who does America want you to vote out?"
open envelope.
"Kail. Okay, America, let's do this.

To me that's saying to him, this is who America wants you to vote out and his acceptance of that vote after he opens the envelope is his agreement to vote with America...his choice doesn't come in the DR at live voting time.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Just watched the BB AD from last night. Poor Dustin, he just wanted to lift some weights, and ED didn't stop talking for 35 minutes straight. Only time he stopped talking was to spit.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Question: 
Are they now referring to ED and Dani as "The Donatos" because that is their last name, or is that just what they are calling them?


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

It's their last name.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Just watched the BB AD from last night. Poor Dustin, he just wanted to lift some weights, and ED didn't stop talking for 35 minutes straight. Only time he stopped talking was to spit.


No kidding! I dozed off when ED was going off on Dustin...I woke up a bit later and ED was still going off on Dustin. Give it a rest already, Dick.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

unicorngoddess said:


> No kidding! I dozed off when ED was going off on Dustin...I woke up a bit later and ED was still going off on Dustin. Give it a rest already, Dick.


I was watching the feeds when all that went down. Dick is really making himself look bad. Dick was so confident he was going to be able to flip Amber that I think after he went off on Dustin in front of her that he may have just shot himself in the foot.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

mwhip said:


> I was watching the feeds when all that went down. Dick is really making himself look bad. Dick was so confident he was going to be able to flip Amber that I think after he went off on Dustin in front of her that he may have just shot himself in the foot.


Honestly, I think Dick shot himself in the foot a long time ago...last night was probably just him shooting himself in the other foot


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I haven't watched this yet but so far it looks like Dick could be on his way out soon. He's already gone off on Jen and Eric and now Dustin. I'm sure they could get Jessica and maybe Jameka and probably Kail and Amber to all vote Dick out next time he comes up on the block. If he manages to stay in the house in the coming weeks, I'll be shocked.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Amber already hates him. On Saturday's show she was majorly giving him the cold shoulder. I'm not really sure what happened there. And then with Dustin suggesting she nominate her dad, I think it's fair to say that Dustin wants him out. So I think with Dustin, Eric, Amber, Jen and Kail, Dick definately has enough votes to be evicted from the house if he goes up.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I posted this somewhere else.. but I figured out why Amber got on the show.

They had an opening for a drug-addled, habitually lying, peepee holding, single mom who swears on their life of their daughter for mundane things, jew-hater, with a sister who has a strategy that all gay guys in Big Brother backstab their closest ally, and she was the only one that fit the profile.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

marksman said:


> I posted this somewhere else.. but I figured out why Amber got on the show.
> 
> They had an opening for a drug-addled, habitually lying, peepee holding, single mom who swears on their life of their daughter for mundane things, jew-hater, with a sister who has a strategy that all gay guys in Big Brother backstab their closest ally, and she was the only one that fit the profile.


You forgot Dumb, Jamica had to explain to her what Adultery was. The other day she was reading the bible with other people in the room and she couldn't read silently to herself.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Jameka also had to explain to her what charismatic meant.

I also forgot that her dog hates black people.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

marksman said:


> I posted this somewhere else.. but I figured out why Amber got on the show.
> 
> They had an opening for a drug-addled, habitually lying, peepee holding, single mom who swears on their life of their daughter for mundane things, jew-hater, with a sister who has a strategy that all gay guys in Big Brother backstab their closest ally, and she was the only one that fit the profile.


You forgot "chews and talks with their mouth open" so that when they are eating on After Dark all we hear is 'smack smack smack'.

I'm not sure what is more annoying - THAT - or ED clearing his throat and spitting every 30 seconds.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I saw Eric eating some kind of soup last night, and he was slurping it up out of the bowl over and over again. This group has some of the worst table manners in the world.

And it is not like they are doing it when they are alone, they do it in front of each other.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

Cainebj said:


> You forgot "chews and talks with their mouth open" so that when they are eating on After Dark all we hear is 'smack smack smack'.
> 
> I'm not sure what is more annoying - THAT - or ED clearing his throat and spitting every 30 seconds.


Or ED farting!!!!


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

marksman said:


> I saw Eric eating some kind of soup last night, and he was slurping it up out of the bowl over and over again. This group has some of the worst table manners in the world.
> 
> And it is not like they are doing it when they are alone, they do it in front of each other.


You're telling me after living with a bunch of strangers 24/7 for about a month already you wouldn't be slurping soup in front of them during a late nite snack session? Puh-lease!


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

cwoody222 said:


> You're telling me after living with a bunch of strangers 24/7 for about a month already you wouldn't be slurping soup in front of them during a late nite snack session? Puh-lease!


I guess if those people included those who would disclose they had 4 abortions (two of them fake), to me so soon.. then you are right.

I would probably slurp away.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

cwoody222 said:


> You're telling me after living with a bunch of strangers 24/7 for about a month already you wouldn't be slurping soup in front of them during a late nite snack session? Puh-lease!


I'm all about the slurpping...especially the leftover milk in my cereal bowl


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

marksman said:


> I posted this somewhere else.. but I figured out why Amber got on the show.
> 
> They had an opening for a drug-addled, habitually lying, peepee holding, single mom who swears on their life of their daughter for mundane things, *jew-hater, * with a sister who has a strategy that all gay guys in Big Brother backstab their closest ally, and she was the only one that fit the profile.


"Jew hater?" When did she come out with this?


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Yesterday.

She talked to Jameka twice and Dustin once. She was saying how New Yorkers and Jews were real cheap and greedy and money hungry. She knew like 5 or 6 and they were all like that.

The second time Jameka told her she might not want to be talking like that. So I am not sure why it came up later with Dustin, who apparently has a grandfather who is Jewish.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> Amber already hates him. On Saturday's show she was majorly giving him the cold shoulder. I'm not really sure what happened there. And then with Dustin suggesting she nominate her dad, I think it's fair to say that Dustin wants him out. So I think with Dustin, Eric, Amber, Jen and Kail, Dick definately has enough votes to be evicted from the house if he goes up.


Well, actually, per the feeds, before Dani won the HOH this past week, the LNC-5* were _already_ planning on putting Dani/Dick up this week, with hopes to get Dani out first as the bigger threat, even though they were all 7 supposed to be in an alliance together (the LNC-7). They were hoping Kail or Jen would win HOH so that they could do their dirty work for them (with Dustin strongly encouraging Kail to go after the HOH). So, the LNC-5 had already turned on Dani/Dick first, as they saw Dani as a threat (because of how well she has been doing in the comps). It was supposed to be the LNC-7 to the end (to include Dani/Dick) until they got everyone else out of the house, and then Dani/Dick would be the first two to go. But they upped their plan when they felt Kail/Jen weren't going after them (LNC-5), so they thought they'd use them to do it for them.

Then, after Dani won HOH, they thought Dani/Dick were turning on them, which they weren't, they were only going after Eric, because they felt he was the leak (when it's actually Dustin who has been the leak in their group), but they did deduce right that Eric did the mustard thing and threw the two votes to Kail these past two weeks. The LNC-5 were then acting all surprised with how dare Dani/Dick do this to them when they were in an alliance together, yet they (the LNC-5) were already planning on doing it to them first... hypocrisy... but because of Dustin, who knew he was the leak instead of Eric, he convinced the rest of the LNC-5 that Dani/Dick were making the whole thing up and were instead aligned with Kail/Jen to come after the LNC-5... so, I don't feel sorry for Dustin one bit when Dick is going off on him... Dustin is the least trustworthy of all of them, yet they seem to trust him the most... Dani/Dick have been correct about a lot of things with Eric, including that he's been playing all sides... Amber/Jameka now realize this, especially after comparing notes and finding out he's been lying to all of them, among other things... but because of Dustin, they're not yet willing to vote Eric out, even though they want to. Dustin just tells the girls, don't let it get personal... we need Eric for the numbers, "this is a numbers game."

Jessica has been going back and forth... she believes Dani/Dick, especially when Jen and Kail are able to back up their story, but then when she talks to Eric, he puts on the flirting card, even talking about marriage and what dogs they're going to get together, with Eric proposing to Jessica on the Finale show, she goes back to believing everything Eric is telling her, even though everything doesn't add up... Eric may turn out to be the boogie of this season with Jessica as the new Erica...

It has been Dustin turning the whole house against Dani, because he sees her as a threat... Eric hasn't won any comps yet, so he doesn't see Eric as a threat, and they plan on him being the first to go once they get down to the final 5 (with Dustin planning on the current LNC-5 that makes it there)...

Btw, Dani/Dick now know that Dustin is the leak, thanks to Jen through Kail, but they didn't feel they could get the votes to get Dustin out, as the remaining LNC-5 all trust him so much, so she still put Eric up as the replacement nominee as they felt he still needed to go because of how he's been playing the game (and Dani was not going to put up Zach or her Dad). They just need one of the remaining LNC-4 to vote him out, as they have Zach, Jen and her Dad's votes. They just need one more. Jessica won't vote Eric out, and Amber and Jamika are on the fence, but Dustin is keeping them from voting out Eric... so far...

Jen and Dani have made up, for now, and are working together to get Eric out, and Jen is actually proving trustworthy to Dani, but Dani still won't trust her completely... of all the people Dani has told people things in confidence to, including her Dad, Jen is the only one NOT repeating what Dani has told her in confidence, not even to Kail...

Kail was supposed to be working with them, too, but she thought she had Dustin, and was running to Dustin with everything they said, until last night, she now realizes Dustin wasn't on her side and has been using her. Jen, Dani, Kail, and Zach could team up for a nice alliance and take it to the end... the problem is Dick; he can't keep his mouth shut, so they'd have to let him loose. Even when Dani tells him not to say anything to anyone else, and he agrees, that's the first thing he does, is go and confront someone with it... 

It's always the 24/7 feeds that tell the whole story (or almost the whole story)...

* For those that may not already know:
LNC = Late Night Crew
LNC-7 = Dustin, Amber, Jamika, Eric, Jessica, Dani and Dick
LNC-5 = Dustin, Amber, Jamika, Eric, Jessica


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

marksman said:


> Yesterday.
> 
> She talked to Jameka twice and Dustin once. She was saying how New Yorkers and Jews were real cheap and greedy and money hungry. She knew like 5 or 6 and they were all like that.
> 
> The second time Jameka told her she might not want to be talking like that. So I am not sure why it came up later with Dustin, who apparently has a grandfather who is Jewish.


Oy vey.

I didn't think I could dislike her any more than I did ...but Squidward must go. I fear she has a shot of winning this thing.


----------



## ced6 (Jul 30, 2003)

Eeks. Based on the above post, there is now not a single person in the house that I hope wins. Oh well.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

marksman said:


> I guess if those people included those who would disclose they had 4 abortions (two of them fake), to me so soon.. then you are right.


Wot?  How shared so much?


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

verdugan said:


> Wot?  How shared so much?


Warren is that you?


----------



## ccg83 (Jun 24, 2004)

Are there any confirmed nudity shots..of someone other than Zach lol, namely Jen


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

ccg83 said:


> Are there any confirmed nudity shots..of someone other than Zach lol, namely Jen


A few. Amber mostly.

http://www.bigbrothercaps.com/scree...earch=0&match=1&date=0&fldsubject=1&fldbody=1

This link takes you to a list of screen caps. Some of them are NOT SAFE FOR WORK (NSFW).


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

marksman said:


> Yesterday.
> 
> She talked to Jameka twice and Dustin once. She was saying how New Yorkers and Jews were real cheap and greedy and money hungry. She knew like 5 or 6 and they were all like that.
> 
> The second time Jameka told her she might not want to be talking like that. So I am not sure why it came up later with Dustin, who apparently has a grandfather who is Jewish.


You missed the best exchange of all.

Ambore: Are you Jewish?
Dustin: On my mother's side
Ambore: Does she know?


----------



## thurston608 (Nov 9, 2006)

god i cant believe amber is so dumb. not only are the cameras running all the time, but there is a 24/7 live feed and the after dark show. haha...some people are just idiots i guess.

but i guess this is why i love watching after dark, just catching stuff like this live and unedited is the best!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

If you think Amber cries a lot now, wait until she gets out of the house and sees what has been shown of her. There are already naked pictures of her making the rounds and now she's being labeled 'The Big Brother Bigot' on at least one national news outlet.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,292499,00.html


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Funny that it's an article on Fox...you, know because they've been known to put out such quality programming.../end sarcasm.


----------



## billyd88 (Aug 6, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> Funny that it's an article on Fox...you, know because they've been known to put out such quality programming.../end sarcasm.


OH Puleeeze!!!!


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

> ...This is a group of people, after all, who in eight seasons have never cracked a book...


Um... hey Mr. Writer: They aren't allowed to have any books (other than a religious tome). Might be a reason why you've never seen them reading books in the show.

Dumbass.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

WhiskeyTango said:


> ...now she's being labeled 'The Big Brother Bigot' on at least one national news outlet.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,292499,00.html


TMZ is running a similar Amber is a bigot story today.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> Um... hey Mr. Writer: They aren't allowed to have any books (other than a religious tome). Might be a reason why you've never seen them reading books in the show.
> 
> Dumbass.


Yeah, I guess they really did their research before writing the article. I mean, seriously, would you really want to see the show if it was just a bunch of quiet intellectuals sitting around reading books all day???


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

WhiskeyTango said:


> If you think Amber cries a lot now, wait until she gets out of the house and sees what has been shown of her. There are already naked pictures of her making the rounds and now she's being labeled 'The Big Brother Bigot' on at least one national news outlet.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,292499,00.html


Wow that was kind of a strange article. Factually correct of course (about the Amber incident) but what was with him trotting out Cassandra from S1 as the only decent person ever to be in the BB house? Is he like personal friends with her or something? Weird. Friedman definitely has no love for Big Brother, that's for sure.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

unicorngoddess said:


> Yeah, I guess they really did their research before writing the article. I mean, seriously, would you really want to see the show if it was just a bunch of quiet intellectuals sitting around reading books all day???





> TMZ is running a similar Amber is a bigot story today.


Does this make the story more valid now since it wasn't on Fox?

My point in posting the link was to show that even people who may not watch the show will now know about her little 'Jew-hating' rant.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Actually one of the contestants on BB UK jsut got kicked off for racist remarks. 

Would be interesting with the press if BB8 US does the same.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

unicorngoddess said:


> Yeah, I guess they really did their research before writing the article. I mean, seriously, would you really want to see the show if it was just a bunch of quiet intellectuals sitting around reading books all day???


I thought I read somewhere that CBS was launching a spin off called "At the Library-Chapter 1". Should be some good television.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Does this make the story more valid now since it wasn't on Fox?
> 
> My point in posting the link was to show that even people who may not watch the show will now know about her little 'Jew-hating' rant.


Don't get me wrong, I wasn't claiming that it wasn't true because it was from Fox...I just found the irony funny that a writer from Fox was bashing the content of shows on CBS.



Markman07 said:


> I thought I read somewhere that CBS was launching a spin off called "At the Library-Chapter 1". Should be some good television.


Or maybe that will be Fox's version of the show


----------



## purple6816 (May 27, 2003)

cwoody222 said:


> I'm still unclear on whether it's midnight - 3am in each time zone or whether the West Coast gets it at 9pm - midnight. If it's midnight - 3am everywhere, is it only live on the East Coast and taped delayed elsewhere?
> 
> For the record, I'm on the East Coast and it was on from midnight - 3am and said "LIVE" in the lower right corner. I got a bunch of fairly boring poolside conversations. Part of the problem was that I didn't know who the contestants were yet, really.


They record 9pm to 12 midnight PST. But, that is 12-3 EST. Showtime 2 is the east coast feed of showtime so that is why they say midnight - three. It is a stupid way to make the east coast people feel important. It is a west coast filmed show so they should just say so.

Eric asked what time it was tonight and they said 10pm and he wanted to know if he could take a nap. So it is defiantly west coast time.

Evil says he is sleeping alot more nowadays because there is nothing to do. It must be so boreing in that house with nothing to do but, talk to the other idiots.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

They need to start a Fight Club in the BB house, or at least give them something other than those backyard toys to play with.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm so confused 2 episodes ago everyone was fighting The Donatos and Eric was safe - last night everyone is all chummy chummy and Kail is safe. Who can keep up?


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Cainebj said:


> I'm so confused 2 episodes ago everyone was fighting The Donatos and Eric was safe - last night everyone is all chummy chummy and Kail is safe. Who can keep up?


http://www.jokersupdates.com/

That's the only way I know how to keep up.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> I'm so confused 2 episodes ago everyone was fighting The Donatos and Eric was safe - last night everyone is all chummy chummy and Kail is safe. Who can keep up?


To sum up the past 24 hours... everyone agreed to keep Kail and oust Eric... everyone happy, hugging, jumping around excited, including Jessica... the LNC-7 group was back together (minus Eric)... but Dustin kept planting seeds in his LNC-5 of how bad Dani/Dick are, blatantly making things up about them... Dustin/Eric both seem to be trying to play Dr. Evil Will's game... turn everyone against everyone else, so that they go after each other, instead of them... with Dustin/Eric blaming things they did on Dani/Dick...

Eric then has his chat with everyone, individually, while Dustin continues to convince them to keep Eric, and just after last night's Showtime episode, Dustin succeeded, and they're going to keep Eric... Dani/Dick/Jen/Kail/Zach don't yet know... Eric doesn't even yet know...

Things in this house change from day to day, from hour to hour... back and forth...


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

And it still wouldn't surprise me if by the live show tonight, Eric is in fact evicted.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Btw, Dustin keeps trying to take credit for all things good, and pass blame to Dani/Dick for all things bad... Amber is the one who convinced Dustin to vote out Eric... she said if he won't, she will... I think he then just went along with it to keep her calm while he continued to work to keep Eric... after they told Jamika and Jessica, they were all excited and relieved that Eric was going... but Dustin still convinced them not to go back on their word to Eric and to still vote for him to stay, and that Dustin would be the fourth vote to vote him out, so that they could still keep their word (you know, for them, so they don't have to break their word)...  He then takes full credit to Kail saying he will be the fourth vote to keep her (preparing for if she stays, so that she's grateful to him)... Everyone trusts him so much (except Dani/Dick), and have no idea what he's doing to them...


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

I also might add that DR (BB's Diary Room sessions) may also be trying to control the game, which many viewers feel has been happening since Season 1, as Amber made a comment to Jameka that DR is trying to get her to keep Eric, and it seems to be this, not just Dustin, that convinced Amber to change her mind back to keeping Eric...

In Big Brother's defense, I might add that the houseguests often misread what the DR is doing, when they're just asking questions to get good responses from them, and Amber may have misread DR's intentions, by reading into what she was being asked... but nonetheless, this seems to have added to pushing her back to keeping Eric...


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I've actually been wondering how much money they are making on the 99 cent America's Player text messages and if they would try to influence the houseguests to keep Eric in order to keep that income. Just a thought.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Very entertaining show tonight. Lots of fireworks! Dick is NOT taking things well at all.

And neither is anyone else for that matter. 

I think Dick is going to catch the most internet flak though for repeatedly calling Jameka the C word. Poor Jameka later says "he kept calling me a c**t, and I told him I didn't know what a c**t is, but your mother is a *****." 

You think she really doesn't know what a c**t is? I think it's a really offensive word but she didn't call him out for it at all.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Cainebj said:


> I've actually been wondering how much money they are making on the 99 cent America's Player text messages and if they would try to influence the houseguests to keep Eric in order to keep that income. Just a thought.


I've been doing the text voting and haven't had ANY charges on my bill. I have unlimited texting and have never been charged for any show's voting stuff.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

Couldn't understand Jameka calling ED's mother a '*****.' I guess she just got rattled and blurted it out ..."yaw mamma and yaw daawtah ...yaw mamma and yaw daawtah." 

Although ED was way outta line, he's right, Jameka is a hypocrite.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

A lot of what Dick is doing now is trying to make their lives miserable so that they'll vote him out instead of Dani. They know they're after him and Dani, and that they probably consider Dani more of a threat, strategically, and therefore will want to get rid of her first. He's already told Jen and Zach that Dani needs to stay over him, as she'll be able to play a better game with him gone. So, he's trying to work it so that they (LNC-5) will hate him so much that they'll vote him out over Dani. He's trying to give Dani a chance to continue in the game, by sacrificing himself.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

mchips said:


> A lot of what Dick is doing now is trying to make their lives miserable so that they'll vote him out instead of Dani. They know they're after him and Dani, and that they probably consider Dani more of a threat, strategically, and therefore will want to get rid of her first. He's already told Jen and Zach that Dani needs to stay over him, as she'll be able to play a better game with him gone. So, he's trying to work it so that they (LNC-5) will hate him so much that they'll vote him out over Dani. He's trying to give Dani a chance to continue in the game, by sacrificing himself.


I posted this in another thread, but I think that it would make for great TV if D&D are put up, and Dick wins POV. Him keeping himself up and taking Dani off would definitely cast him in a different light.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

I also heard last night that, if it looks like she is going, that he would walk out the door before they have a chance to evict her.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

mcb08 said:


> I posted this in another thread...


Ah, there's the Live Feed thread... I just found it through you... I couldn't find one, like we had last year, so I latched onto this thread instead...

But I agree, that it would be good to see Dick win POV and take his daughter off the block instead of himself.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

ufo4sale said:


> I also heard last night that, if it looks like she is going, that he would walk out the door before they have a chance to evict her.


They can seriously still just walk out the door and quit?

I'm sure that the producers would have to scramble to figure out how to run the rest of the show, but I'm guessing that they'd still do an elimination and just scrap the idea of "back-to-back" eviction episodes...


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> They can seriously still just walk out the door and quit?


Yes, no one is forced to stay there against their will.

Anyone, at any time, for any reason, can make a voluntary exit.

<edit>
I believe they'd have to go through the DR, who would probably try and talk them into staying, but they could not force them to stay... In BB All-Stars, they talked about a red button they could push to make a voluntary exit... I don't know if they could just walk right out the front door or not, but they can make or request a voluntary exit at any time...


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I could see CBS not paying them for their time if they quit though. The longer they are in the house, the more "salary" they get. It's possible that they forfeit that if they just leave.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

mchips said:


> Yes, no one is forced to stay there against their will.
> 
> Anyone, at any time, for any reason, can make a voluntary exit.
> 
> ...


Apparently a few weeks ago, there was a technical glitch and Kail was overheard in the DR ask to leave. She was convinced otherwise (obviously), but it has been mentioned a few times. (I think Dick may have even mentioned that he was determined to get Kail or Jen to walk out.)


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

DancnDude said:


> I could see CBS not paying them for their time if they quit though. The longer they are in the house, the more "salary" they get. It's possible that they forfeit that if they just leave.


They get paid per day... the house may be too much, psychologically, for some to handle... I think it would be unfair pressure on someone if they were told they'd have to forfeit everything they had earned to date if they made a voluntary exit...

<edit>
But the question is, would they allow him to still go to sequester or not... if he wanted to go, I could see them still allowing him to go... he would at least still be forfeiting any chance of winning either of the final two prizes, and any additional prize money opportunities he might have earned had he stayed in the house. So, it's not like there aren't any consequences to making a voluntary exit.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I just watched last night's after dark and some of these argument session with ED are getting downright painful to watch and listen to. Thank God for TiVo and the fast forward button.

I don't understand why the rest of the houseguests just don't all agree to not engage. 

He's like a internet troll - the more you engage him the more abuse he's going to spew.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Cainebj said:


> I just watched last night's after dark and some of these argument session with ED are getting downright painful to watch and listen to. Thank God for TiVo and the fast forward button.
> 
> I don't understand why the rest of the houseguests just don't all agree to not engage.
> 
> He's like a internet troll - the more you engage him the more abuse he's going to spew.


Here is a funny snippit I got from another website regarding what's going on since the vote. No spoilers



> Meanwhile, the other houseguests are developing a Dick Emergency Response Plan to deal with him and his outbursts: No one should be left alone with him, no long conversations, and look for the nearest exit...


I love it!


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Amber has to be the most delusional player ever. Last night her and Jamica were talking, she feels if she lost a little weight she could be on america's top model. She has the face, hair and personality. She feels she could become a motivational speaker and a couples counsler. Jamica convinced her she could be on a magazine cover because she has such a great story.

She's going to be in for a shock when she gets out.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

JFriday said:


> Amber has to be the most delusional player ever. Last night her and Jamica were talking, she feels if she lost a little weight she could be on america's top model. She has the face, hair and personality. She feels she could become a motivational speaker and a couples counsler. Jamica convinced her she could be on a magazine cover because she has such a great story.
> 
> She's going to be in for a shock when she gets out.


And there's my LOL moment of the day. :up:


----------



## JimG19 (Jun 30, 2005)

Sir_winealot said:


> Couldn't understand Jameka calling ED's mother a '*****.' I guess she just got rattled and blurted it out ..."yaw mamma and yaw daawtah ...yaw mamma and yaw daawtah."
> 
> Although ED was way outta line, he's right, Jameka is a hypocrite.


She said later that she said it so Dick would really understand how it feels to be called a *****. She did this of course because previously Dick was repeatedly calling Jameka a *****.


----------



## JimG19 (Jun 30, 2005)

JFriday said:


> Jamica convinced her she could be on a magazine cover because she has such a great story.


I heard National Geographic was looking for an October cover girl. Amber immediately comes to mind.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

JimG19 said:


> I heard National Geographic was looking for an October cover girl. Amber immediately comes to mind.


I was thinking more in the lines of High Times.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

I really don't understand Amber. She got all upset because Dick said she was a bad mother because she says her daughter watches at home on the internet. She told Dick he could say whatever he wanted about her being a whore and a drug addict but not to talk about her being a bad mother because it would hurt her daughter's feelings or whatever. Does she not think that maybe her 8 year old daughter also shouldn't be hearing about her doing $600 worth of meth each week??? Amber's priorities are really messed up.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

unicorngoddess said:


> I really don't understand Amber. She got all upset because Dick said she was a bad mother because she says her daughter watches at home on the internet. She told Dick he could say whatever he wanted about her being a whore and a drug addict but not to talk about her being a bad mother because it would hurt her daughter's feelings or whatever. Does she not think that maybe her 8 year old daughter also shouldn't be hearing about her doing $600 worth of meth each week??? Amber's priorities are really messed up.


She's the poster child for Thorazine.


----------



## FLbadgirl (Oct 20, 2002)

unicorngoddess said:


> I really don't understand Amber. She got all upset because Dick said she was a bad mother because she says her daughter watches at home on the internet. She told Dick he could say whatever he wanted about her being a whore and a drug addict but not to talk about her being a bad mother because it would hurt her daughter's feelings or whatever. Does she not think that maybe her 8 year old daughter also shouldn't be hearing about her doing $600 worth of meth each week??? Amber's priorities are really messed up.


Yeah, Amber definitely has some major issues in her personal life. When the houseguests first arrived I never imagine Amber would be the trainwreck she is. I feel for her poor daughter.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

unicorngoddess said:


> I really don't understand Amber. She got all upset because Dick said she was a bad mother because she says her daughter watches at home on the internet. She told Dick he could say whatever he wanted about her being a whore and a drug addict but not to talk about her being a bad mother because it would hurt her daughter's feelings or whatever. Does she not think that maybe her 8 year old daughter also shouldn't be hearing about her doing $600 worth of meth each week??? Amber's priorities are really messed up.


I had that figured out when she said she would give up her life for not only her daughter ( :up: ) but also would do the same thing for her dog... ( :down: )

I'm not quite sure she has any decent priorities left in her drug-riddled body...


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Well, Eric was doing some MAJOR negotiating with Danielle tonight. I guess he got America's marching orders?

He is going to look like the biggest traitor! His plan is to bring Jessica in as well so I guess she'll be seen as one too.

Live Feed spoiler:


Spoiler



After the show Eric talked to Jessica about the plan to team up with D/D. She didn't seem to excited by the idea at all. He's going to keep working it though and I wouldn't be surprised if he talks her into it.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

One more thing about Amber, she got so pissed at Eric for telling Dick about her pregnancy lies so why did she even tell Eric in the first place? CBS could have easily included that in an episode. If you want to keep something private, you probably shouldn't say or do it when your every move is being broadcast across the world. What a dopey *****.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

WhiskeyTango said:


> One more thing about Amber, she got so pissed at Eric for telling Dick about her pregnancy lies so why did she even tell Eric in the first place? CBS could have easily included that in an episode. If you want to keep something private, you probably shouldn't say or do it when your every move is being broadcast across the world. What a dopey *****.


She was rightfully pissed because Eric told Dick that he was going to use it against her. He said he was going to hold it in his pocket until the right time and pull it out to discredit her in the house. I don't think she cared at all that America knows.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

QUOTE APPLEYE1 wrote:

Live Feed spoiler:


Spoiler



After the show Eric talked to Jessica about the plan to team up with D/D. She didn't seem to excited by the idea at all. He's going to keep working it though and I wouldn't be surprised if he talks her into it.



So...

Live Feed spoiler:


Spoiler



Obviously Eric has already gotten his America's Player mandate to vote out Dustin. Apparently Jessica and Zack are on board. Dustin got wind of it and is finally packed. I just want to know if Jen is included in the vote making it 4/2, or will Jessica have to break a tie.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Dustin is packed because they always have to pack before an eviction ceremony, both of them.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Is there really any need for a spoiler tag in this thread... I would imaging those watching the Showtime broadcast are watching it for spoilers, the main ones being who won HOH, who was nominated, who won POV, who's going home, etc., instead of waiting until the broadcasts, as well as get a peek at the strategic and game planning going on throughout the houseguests.

If there are people watching the Showtime feeds, they are going to see spoilers, who then often come here and ask questions about what they saw, because they may not understand what's going on, because other things may have transpired throughout the day leading up to any moments seen during the 9p-12m/12m-3a episode/feed on Showtime.

I would think spoiler tags would only be required in the BB CBS broadcast episode threads...

Am I wrong? Is there anyone here that only wants to know about what they may have seen during the Showtime feed, and nothing more, knowing that what they saw may never show up or be explained in further detail on the CBS broadcast? I would imagine this would be the perfect place for people to come to find out and ask about more specifics surrounding that 3-hour slot.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

mchips said:


> Is there really any need for a spoiler tag in this thread... I would imaging those watching the Showtime broadcast are watching it for spoilers, the main ones being who won HOH, who was nominated, who won POV, who's going home, etc., instead of waiting until the broadcasts, as well as get a peek at the strategic and game planning going on throughout the houseguests.
> 
> If there are people watching the Showtime feeds, they are going to see spoilers, who then often come here and ask questions about what they saw, because they may not understand what's going on, because other things may have transpired throughout the day leading up to any moments seen during the 9p-12m/12m-3a episode/feed on Showtime.
> 
> ...


Not to mention the fact that it says Spoilers in the thread title. So no need for spoiler tags.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

mchips said:


> Is there really any need for a spoiler tag in this thread...
> 
> <snip>


I can see it either way.

I don't subscribe to Showtime, so I am coming to this thread just because I wanna know what is happening.

However, since there is just one thread for the whole season of After Dark, someone may not have watched a certain After Dark episode yet, so it may be spoiled for them.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

markz said:


> I can see it either way.
> 
> I don't subscribe to Showtime, so I am coming to this thread just because I wanna know what is happening.
> 
> However, since there is just one thread for the whole season of After Dark, someone may not have watched a certain After Dark episode yet, so it may be spoiled for them.


But the thread title says 


> Big Brother After Dark (Showtime2) - Entire 2007 Season ** SPOILERS **


No need for spoiler tags.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

bigpuma said:


> Not to mention the fact that it says Spoilers in the thread title. So no need for spoiler tags.





bigpuma said:


> But the thread title says
> 
> No need for spoiler tags.


True, so the answer is NO!


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

There are Live Feeds and Show Time after Dark Live feeds, I think thats why he used the Spoilers. He probably should have posted in Live Feeds.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

JFriday said:


> There are Live Feeds and Show Time after Dark Live feeds, I think thats why he used the Spoilers. He probably should have posted in Live Feeds.


I don't know, I wouldn't think so, unless someone speaks up and actually says they don't want to know anymore than what is revealed... and someone made a good point, the thread clearly states "SPOILERS" so if someone doesn't want to see a spoiler, they're probably best to avoid this thread and just stick with the CBS broadcast thread...

If there actually is anyone who just wants to discuss the 3-hour feed on Showtime, and nothing more, which I'd think would be few, if any, then I'd imagine they can just create a thread stating *NO SPOILERS - discussion of those 3-hours only*...

I see the Live Feed thread to discuss what's been happening in the Live Feeds, and this thread for those just seeing those 3-hours and perhaps want further details... the Live Feed thread is not going to differentiate between what's on the Live Feeds versus just the 3-hours shown on Showtime, whereas this thread can...


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

mchips said:


> I don't know, I wouldn't think so, unless someone speaks up and actually says they don't want to know anymore than what is revealed... and someone made a good point, the thread clearly states "SPOILERS" so if someone doesn't want to see a spoiler, they're probably best to avoid this thread and just stick with the CBS broadcast thread...
> 
> If there actually is anyone who just wants to discuss the 3-hour feed on Showtime, and nothing more, which I'd think would be few, if any, then I'd imagine they can just create a thread stating *NO SPOILERS - discussion of those 3-hours only*...
> 
> I see the Live Feed thread to discuss what's been happening in the Live Feeds, and this thread for those just seeing those 3-hours and perhaps want further details... the Live Feed thread is not going to differentiate between what's on the Live Feeds versus just the 3-hours shown on Showtime, whereas this thread can...


It doesn't bother me, I agree anyone that doesn't want spoilers should stay away from both spoiler threads. There is a live feed thread and a AD thread, maybe they should be combined.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Personally, I think the BBAD and Live Feeds thread should be combined. Technically the BBAD ARE live...just because we're not watching it on our computer doesn't make much of a difference to me.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

JFriday said:


> There are Live Feeds and Show Time after Dark Live feeds, I think thats why he used the Spoilers. He probably should have posted in Live Feeds.


Maybe I should have. I thought about it. I posted the live feed info here because it directly related to the info I posted about the show. I put it in spoilers because it's possible there's going to be somebody who says "Hey I don't watch the live feeds! I shouldn't have to come in here and find out stuff that wasn't on the After Dark show!".

Stupid I know, but you know there are people like that. I've gotten burned by them in the past. I was the OP for this thread so I put some thought into this a while back. You just can't assume that everyone who watches the BBAD also watches the live feeds and vice versa.

If we made the live feed thread only cover the hours of 9PM to 12Mid (BB Time) like the show, then we could just have one thread. But of course we don't want that.

As for staying out of threads that say "spoilers", well the CBS episode threads say "spoilers" too (or it's implied as per the rules via episode info in the thread title.) Yet we don't allow ANY kind of spoiler in there, we only allow spoilers about things that occured in that specific episode (and previous episodes, but there's been debate about that.) So, since the info I posted above was about something that did not occur during BBAD, I used spoiler tags.


----------



## TivoDaddy (May 3, 2000)

So on Tuesday Night's AD, there was Zach and Jessica having dinner outside. Was that a bet that Zach had to pay up from their Beer game? I couldn't possibly see them being romantically involved. I must say though, it was fascinating to hear Jess' convoluted theories on who is playin whom, strategies, etc. I think I noticed steam coming out of the top of her head as it was working overtime.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

TivoDaddy said:


> So on Tuesday Night's AD, there was Zach and Jessica having dinner outside. Was that a bet that Zach had to pay up from their Beer game? I couldn't possibly see them being romantically involved. I must say though, it was fascinating to hear Jess' convoluted theories on who is playin whom, strategies, etc. I think I noticed steam coming out of the top of her head as it was working overtime.


Yeah....I haven't heard how that "date" came about.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

From last night's show...Dani wants to backdoor Jen. I guess so much for their truce. Dani said if there's any cash prizes involved in the veto she wants to take it because its her birthday this week. She wants to talk to other HGs and tell them to throw the veto to either amber or jam so they can use it to take themselves off the block and put jen up.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

It may have something to do with the fact that Jen wants to get Dani's dad out. Jen has made it clear to Dani, and others, that she wants Dick out, and if she ever won HOH, she'd put Dick up with the intent of getting him out. Jen made it clear just this past week of this intent. So, of course Dick wants her out.

I give Jen credit for being honest and up front with Dani, but that unfortunately makes her a threat to Dani as well, with her dad being the only person that she can really trust. Plus, Jen is the one Eric/Jess wanted to pull in as the 5th in their 4-person alliance, which would tilt the balance in Eric/Jess' favor since Jen wants to get rid of Dick, essentially then leaving Dani vulnerable and by herself, eventually in a 3-1 split, instead of an even 2-2 split if they were to all make it to the final four together.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

I think if Dani tries to backdoor Jen using Amber or Jameka as a pawn, the pawn will likely go home since "America" controls Eric who controls Jessica who controls Zach. That's the only three votes required to save Jen.

If that's the way it plays out, I hope Dick and Dani believe that Jen is going home all the way up until Julie calls out the pawns name. Heck, I hope every eviction goes just like last night's eviction.


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

unicorngoddess said:


> From last night's show...Dani wants to backdoor Jen.


<dani mode> I have everyone in this house... they're fake people. It's so fruussstraiting.

look who is talking now, [email protected]!?


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

Fool Me Twice said:


> I think if Dani tries to backdoor Jen using Amber or Jameka as a pawn, the pawn will likely go home since "America" controls Eric who controls Jessica who controls Zach. That's the only three votes required to save Jen.
> 
> If that's the way it plays out, I hope Dick and Dani believe that Jen is going home all the way up until Julie calls out the pawns name. Heck, I hope every eviction goes just like last night's eviction.


I don't like to do the math right now, but are you saying that whoever Eric votes to be evicted will surely go home?


----------



## kilessoni (Aug 17, 2007)

thanks for all the info


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

jpwoof said:


> I don't like to do the math right now, but are you saying that whoever Eric votes to be evicted will surely go home?


Left in house:
Dani (HOH) Dick Jamkea Amber Zach Jen Eric. That's 5 voters this week.

Here's how I have Jen doing vs. everyone else.

Jen vs Amber:
Eric/Zach/Jessica save Jen. Amber evicted.

Jen vs Zach:
Eric/Jess/Jameka save Jen. Zach evicted.

Jen vs Jameka:
Eric/Jess/Zach save Jen. Jameka evicted.

Jen vs Eric:
Dick/Jessica/Zach save Eric. Jen evicted.

Jen vs Dick (no way Dani puts up Dick, obviously):
Eric/Jess/Zach save Dick. Jen evicted.

She doesn't know it, but it looks like Dani's best chance to evict Jen is to put her up against Eric or Dick. Now, this is all assuming that Eric convinces Jessica and Zach to pass up a pretty tempting target in Jen. It could be a tough sell to get Jessica to evict Jameka, but I think he could do it--she seems pretty easy to manipulate. Also, I'm probably completely wrong about everything.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Well, she did tell her dad she was going to lock herself in the HOH before the noms and didn't want to talk to ANYONE and that she wanted to come up with EVERY possible scenario she could before making her noms...

Of course, she doesn't know that Eric is working for us so that throws the whole thing off.


----------



## Dead INside (Apr 27, 2007)

I don't understand the logic of trying to get Jen out. Sure she wins a lot of Competitions but everyone hates her and she has no allies. Amber /jess/Jameeka on the other hand are openly allies and will surely put Dick/Dani up if given the opportunity.


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

Side note, why does everyone in this thread refer to Danielle as "Dani"? Do they call her that in the house? I don't recall hearing her being called by that nickname.


----------



## TivoDaddy (May 3, 2000)

I thought that Dick and Eric had a truce this week in that if Dick got saved, neither Eric or Jessica would be put up. That is if Dick convinces Danielle to stick with that plan, which I highly doubt it.

Danielle is in a good position while ED is in the house. She can create havoc that ED doesn't necessarily agree with, and if things go bad, she'll just hide under EDs bullying tactics. She needs to go next week.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Dead INside said:


> I don't understand the logic of trying to get Jen out. Sure she wins a lot of Competitions but everyone hates her and she has no allies. Amber /jess/Jameeka on the other hand are openly allies and will surely put Dick/Dani up if given the opportunity.


After Dustin's eviction, I think Amber and Jamika would also be targeting Eric...so, who knows.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

TivoDaddy said:


> I thought that Dick and Eric had a truce this week in that if Dick got saved, neither Eric or Jessica would be put up. That is if Dick convinces Danielle to stick with that plan, which I highly doubt it.
> 
> Danielle is in a good position while ED is in the house. She can create havoc that ED doesn't necessarily agree with, and if things go bad, she'll just hide under EDs bullying tactics. She needs to go next week.


Actually, I thought Dick's truce was up until the end of the game... He talked about Dick, Danielle, Eric, and Jessica being in an alliance until the end to take the rest out.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

Why would the waste the time to nominate Jam now?? She has 2 more HOH's that she can't compete in. leave her until the last week. Take out Amber now, that will leave Jam alone and then take her out the last week that she is unable to complete.


----------



## Lopey (Feb 12, 2004)

I wouldn't put Jess in the same group as Jam/Amber any more.. I'm sure that they have figured out that Jess knew what was going to happen with Dustin


----------



## jhausmann (Aug 21, 2002)

montag said:


> Side note, why does everyone in this thread refer to Danielle as "Dani"? Do they call her that in the house? I don't recall hearing her being called by that nickname.


Because "D" is not long enough and "Danielle" is too long...


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Dead INside said:


> I don't understand the logic of trying to get Jen out. Sure she wins a lot of Competitions but everyone hates her and she has no allies. Amber /jess/Jameeka on the other hand are openly allies and will surely put Dick/Dani up if given the opportunity.


I agree. This is the time to get rid of the last reminents of the LNC (Amber & Jameka). Kick Amber out this week (unless she wins Veto.  ) and Jameka out next week since she can't compete for HOH.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Lopey said:


> Why would the waste the time to nominate Jam now?? She has 2 more HOH's that she can't compete in. leave her until the last week. Take out Amber now, that will leave Jam alone and then take her out the last week that she is unable to complete.


Its also too risky to leave her in. The next HOH comp she can compete in is the second to the last...and we all know that all three remaining HGs can compete for the final HOH. So, let's just say she comes back with a vingence and wins the last two HOH comps. Who do you think the jury will vote for to win...probably the one that wasn't directly responsible for them sitting in the jury.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> Its also too risky to leave her in. The next HOH comp she can compete in is the second to the last...and we all know that all three remaining HGs can compete for the final HOH. So, let's just say she comes back with a vingence and wins the last two HOH comps. Who do you think the jury will vote for to win...probably the one that wasn't directly responsible for them sitting in the jury.


I agree. For Eric & Jess, D&D, and Jen & Zach, they would be smart to get rid of Amber this week and Jameka next. That eliminates most of what was left of the LNC. (Eric, unwittingly, is no longer a member due to his vote for Dustin & Jess is attached to Eric.)


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

Dead INside said:


> I don't understand the logic of trying to get Jen out. Sure she wins a lot of Competitions but everyone hates her and she has no allies. Amber /jess/Jameeka on the other hand are openly allies and will surely put Dick/Dani up if given the opportunity.


Nobody in the house has demonstrated ANY comprehension of numbers - why should there be any indication that has changed?


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Dead INside said:


> I don't understand the logic of trying to get Jen out. Sure she wins a lot of Competitions but everyone hates her and she has no allies. Amber /jess/Jameeka on the other hand are openly allies and will surely put Dick/Dani up if given the opportunity.


Because as I stated earlier, Jen is going to go after Dick if she ever wins HOH... she's not a threat to Eric/Jess as long as Dick is in the house... getting rid of Dick leaves Dani alone, potentially in a 3-1 split, with Jam/Jess/Jen after Dani... so, for Dick and Dani, Jen is their biggest threat...

Jam/Amb want to go after any of the four of them, Eric/Jess/Dani/Dick, so it's a 50/50 chance that if Amb wins HOH that she'll go after Dani/Dick... Jam/Amb are even torn over who they'd go after first...

Jen is a given... it is 100% that she will target Dick (Jen has made this clear, she wants Dick out more than anyone else left in the game), so Dani/Dick are going after the one person in the house who is only targeting them, and that is Jen... then they want Amber out next, and then Jameka... Jameka being last for obvious reasons, as she's not a threat at getting HOH, until near the end...

Zach, then being last of all, because he's floating between Dani and Jess, and is really not a major threat to any of them while Jen/Jam/Amb are still in the house... though, he is more loyal to Dani than he is to Jess, contrary to what someone else in this thread already posted... he only voted the way Jess wanted last week because she was HOH... he even told Dani/Dick that he had told Jess that, but it wasn't necessarily true... he told them that if it was a for sure thing that Dick was going, regardless of his vote, then he would vote with the house, but if it was a sure thing that Dustin would go, then he would vote Dustin out, regardless of what Jess told him to do... fortunately, it worked out for him, and he was able to save face with both sides, appear to vote as Jess told him to, while still saving Dick and voting Dustin out of the house. It was a win/win situation for him this past week.

He even campaigned to keep Dick over Dustin during his date with Jess... just planting some seeds, for Eric to later sow...

However, he probably will continue to float back and forth to whomever has the power that week; i.e., who wins HOH...

But, as we all know, next week could be a whole different story...


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Also, as far as the numbers, it's not a given that Jen will stay if she goes up.

True, America has a vote through Eric, which is not something Dani can take into account, because she doesn't know about the AP with Eric... but it's not a given that America will keep Jen over Amber.

If America wants to keep Dick, and he seems to be the overwhelming favorite on CBS.com at the moment, Jen is the biggest threat to Dick, so America (being the majority of those who vote) could very well want to vote out Jen in order to save Dick, knowing that if Jen wins HOH, it's 100% that Dick is going up, but if Amb wins HOH, then it's only 50% that Dick may go up... so, looking at the numbers, strategically, Jen is the one to get out this week, and then Amb next week, as long as she doesn't win HOH next week...

Thus, it's not a given that Jen will stay...

If America votes strategically, then Jen goes... but if they vote personally, which may very well be the case, then they'd probably vote out Amber as they seem to like Jen better...

So, I could see it going either way...

Which is all ironic, because Jen was among the two that America wanted out of the house in the beginning...


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Dick's an idiot. He was telling everybody about the "bizzaro Seinfeld where George did everything the opposite". 

 

Well everybody knows that episode wasn't the bizzaro episode. It was called "The Opposite". 

"The Bizzaro Jerry" episode was about an alternate set of cast members who were the opposite of the normal cast. Everybody knows that, right?


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Anybody think the closed captioners on BBAD are probably some of the best there are?

How in the heck can they get it down so accurately so quickly? And it's live! The captions on taped shows, where they can go back and re-listen if needed, don't have captions as good as BBAD. 

It's amazing. And it's one of the reasons why BBAD is so cool.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

I wasn't even aware they had captions for the AD show. I did captioning for a little while and I know I was thinking that it would be nearly impossible to do captions for it.

I was just watching last night's AD. Where they cut the feeds on the showtime show, you can still see some comotion going on on the monitors in the feed room. Looks like it got physical.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> I was just watching last night's AD. Where they cut the feeds on the showtime show, you can still see some comotion going on on the monitors in the feed room. Looks like it got physical.


Pls tell me more please!  Who was involved in the fight?

Now that the hamster web site stopped doing full recaps, this is my only source of news since jokers is waaaay too detailed.

TIA


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

Check out jokers: http://jokersupdates.com/

Basicly, Jen went into the storage room and destroyed all of Dick's cigarettes. She got in trouble for it because she claims BB told her it was okay to destroy cigarettes but then they turned around and replaced all Dick's cigarettes for him. In retaliation, Jen started eating real food (she was suppose to be on slop) When Dick was given back his cigarettes, he came out and blew smoke in Jen's face while she was eating. She got mad and got up and tried to take away Dick's lit cigarette and they were in each other's faces. Then the feeds (both the live and the showtime feeds) cut out. On the AD show when the feeds cut out they go to the feed room as opposed to the trivia we get on live feeds. On some of the monitors it appears like you see someone pulling Jen off of Dick. Things definately appeared to have gotten physical.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

unicorngoddess said:


> Check out jokers: http://jokersupdates.com/


Thank you for the recap. I wonder how much of it will make it onto the CBS show. I stopped reading jokers update regularly b/c it has too much detail. Hamsterwatch had nice daily recaps until recently.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Since Hamsterwatch stopped, I've been going to I love Reality - http://ilovereality.com/Bigbrother/Bb8/ You have to read from the bottom up though which is annoying.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

I think I've posted this link before, but I get all my spoilers and updates here.

deb


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

I've always been a big fan of Big Brother Fan Club. They're one of the first Big Brother sites and I've been going there since season 1.

I'm kind of disappointed in their live feed coverage at night lately though. It used to be the best site because they had people covering 24 hours a day, but now they usually crap out around 1 or 2 AM pacific. Their live feed coverage during the day and evening is great but if something good happens early morning you probably won't be able to read about it the next day. A lot of the live feed sites are like that though.

BBFC does have a "current happenings" thread   that goes pretty much non-stop 24 hours a day. It's more chatting though, not a verbatim account.


----------



## indyrobb (Feb 9, 2005)

I thought the show was supposed to be uncensored, but they cut the feeds during the fight. I subscribed to Showtime just to see the "dirt" that goes on that we can't see on Primetime TV.


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

appleye1 said:


> I've always been a big fan of Big Brother Fan Club. They're one of the first Big Brother sites and I've been going there since season 1.
> 
> I'm kind of disappointed in their live feed coverage at night lately though. It used to be the best site because they had people covering 24 hours a day, but now they usually crap out around 1 or 2 AM pacific. Their live feed coverage during the day and evening is great but if something good happens early morning you probably won't be able to read about it the next day. A lot of the live feed sites are like that though.
> 
> BBFC does have a "current happenings" thread   that goes pretty much non-stop 24 hours a day. It's more chatting though, not a verbatim account.


+1

In fact, I even contributed $5 to the season 1 banner. The past few years I haven't visited there much, but I did notice how poor the live feed coverage has been this year.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

indyrobb said:


> I thought the show was supposed to be uncensored, but they cut the feeds during the fight. I subscribed to Showtime just to see the "dirt" that goes on that we can't see on Primetime TV.


Yeah, I was pissed about that too. Funny thing is, if you look closely (and a big screen TV would help) you could see everything that was happening on one of the monitors in the control room! And judging from what I saw it really wasn't necessary for them to cut away.

Then again, maybe they thought there was gonna be a killing and they didn't want to show that on live TV.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Thanks for all the different web sites. So many websites, soo little time.


----------



## unicorngoddess (Nov 20, 2005)

For those complaining of the showtime feed being cut, be glad you aren't paying for the live feeds. They were cut during almost the entire time!


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Anybody still watching this show?

Last night there was a 30 to 45 minute period where the show consisted of shots of Jameka sitting in the hot tub staring at the wall, and Danielle sitting at the kitchen table picking at her skin. My fast forward button got a lot of use!

This is the way it's getting. I don't see how much longer they can keep this show on the air this season. Can you imagine when it gets down to 2 houseguests? They'd better hope it's Dick and Danielle in the final two, becaused viewership will drop to zero if its just Zach and Jameka staring at each other.


----------



## dfergie (Aug 27, 2006)

I wish they would switch to a live feed of the Jury house...


----------

